# Enigmes farfelues



## lalsaco (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà que je poste mon premier fil. J'espère qu'il aura longue vie. 

Alors en fait, je viens vous parler d'un site d'énigmes que j'ai trouvé un peu par hasard. Peut-être que certains d'entre vous le connaisse déjà. Il s'agit de :

www.ouverture-facile.com

C'est le site d'un graphiste, Swan, qui présente ses créations et qui a créé ce jeu. Il y a à l'heure actuelle 66 énigmes et Swan en rajoute régulièrement.

L'intérêt de ce jeu réside dans le fait de devoir se torturer le cerveau pour trouver les solutions, toutes plus vicieuses les unes que les autre. On est facilement frustré lorsque l'on cherche la solution, mais une fois l'énigme résolue, c'est jubilatoire. Par conséquent, je demande à tout le monde de ne donner aucuns indices aux différentes énigmes . Le forum d'ouverture facile est là pour ça! 

Je compte sur la bienséance de tout un chacun.:rateau: 

Maintenant, faites chauffer vos méninges! Have fun!

PS: des bases en informatiques sont nécessaires. Ce jeux n'est pas à la portée du premier newbi venu...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

Ben, déjà à la première énigme, je ne comprends rien   et le forum est fermé. Ça commence mal  :mouais:


----------



## madlen (14 Juillet 2005)

C'est assez rigolo je trouve


----------



## lalsaco (14 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, déjà à la première énigme, je ne comprends rien   et le forum est fermé. Ça commence mal  :mouais:



Celle là elle est facile, il faut que tu te creuse un peu la tête et lui aussi.

Les 10 premières sont prévues pour comprendre le fonctionnement du jeu et apréhender l'ésprit de son créateur. Vaste programme...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est marrant, on m'a envoye le lien avant hier par mail...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

faire un don ?


----------



## mikoo (14 Juillet 2005)

... bon c'est les vacances alors les jeux d'énigmes...   :rateau: 
(sinon visu c'est très beau  )


----------



## jean-lou (14 Juillet 2005)

mais c est mitik ce truc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Elle est ou l'énigme ??????????????

Quelqu'un a t il déjà réussi à trouver la réponse sans indice??

merde, je viens de passer au niveau 2

iNtrigant, JEanlOu


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est enervant, le niveau 2 ne veut pas me laisser passer, pourtant j'ai bien reconstitue le truc...


----------



## jean-lou (14 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est enervant, le niveau 2 ne veut pas me laisser passer, pourtant j'ai bien reconstitue le truc...


 
chhuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttt, 
ne donne pas les solutions

mais je suis d accord avec toi, il ne veut pas me laisser passer ce con, vais casser mon mac si ca continue

JEanlOu


----------



## bugman (14 Juillet 2005)

Niveau 7


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est enervant, le niveau 2 ne veut pas me laisser passer, pourtant j'ai bien reconstitue le truc...



ça n'est que la moitié du chemin  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juillet 2005)

hé!!
j'ai pas donne d'indice, j'ai "le truc", j'ai pas dit ce que c'etait...


----------



## jean-lou (14 Juillet 2005)

oui, mais tu as bien dit reconstruit et ca c deja un indice 

J ai mis un temps a comprendre qu il fallait reconstruire quelque chose lol

JEanlOu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est enervant, le niveau 2 ne veut pas me laisser passer, pourtant j'ai bien reconstitue le truc...



Tout pareil. Grrrrrrrr !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 7



On passe comment au 3 ? 
Bon, j'ai le droit d'essayer, non ?  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

moi je sais moi je sais  

je connaissais déjà ce site depuis quelques semaines ( une connaissance connaît les gens qui on fait le truc  ) ... au niveau 7 je suis bloquée à cause d'une histoire de son et sur le forum ils donnent les explications pour windows et pas pour mac forcément  

ps : pour passer aux niveaux supérieur, c'est dans l'adresse qu'il faut changer quelque chose, par exemple dans le niveau, c'est pas en faisant le puzzle que ça mène au niveau trois ... on doit en déduire un mot ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je sais moi je sais



Gna, gna, gna !


----------



## bugman (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je sais moi je sais
> 
> je connaissais déjà ce site depuis quelques semaines ( une connaissance connaît les gens qui on fait le truc  ) ... au niveau 7 je suis bloquée à cause d'une histoire de son et sur le forum ils donnent les explications pour windows et pas pour mac forcément
> 
> ps : pour passer aux niveaux supérieur, c'est dans l'adresse qu'il faut changer quelque chose, par exemple dans le niveau, c'est pas en faisant le puzzle que ça mène au niveau trois ... on doit en déduire un mot ...



idem 

Au fait, le niveau 6 c'est pas un cadeau !!! (ha s'qu'y m'a ennervé)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans l'adresse qu'il faut changer quelque chose



Niveau 3 : Maîwen, je t'adore ! :love:

Oh, pardon :rose:


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> idem
> 
> Au fait, le niveau 6 c'est pas un cadeau !!!


je me rappelle plus  les caratères ascii ?

ps : hihi PoorMonster  contente d'avoir pu aider ... mais je crois bien que tout le monde va rester bloqueé au niveau 7


----------



## bugman (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je me rappelle plus  les caratères ascii ?
> 
> ps : hihi PoorMonster  contente d'avoir pu aider ... mais je crois bien que tout le monde va rester bloqueé au niveau 7



rrrrrhhhhoooo ! chut !


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> rrrrrhhhhoooo ! chut !


chut de quoi ? ... j'ai rien dit de plus que les indices hein ...


----------



## bugman (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chut de quoi ? ... j'ai rien dit de plus que les indices hein ...



Il me semble que si lol


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que si lol


enfin en tout cas rien de plus que ce qui est dit dans le forum ( au début ) à propos de ce niveau  

et puis bizarrement c'est le niveau que j'ai trouvé le plus simple


----------



## bugman (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfin en tout cas rien de plus que ce qui est dit dans le forum ( au début ) à propos de ce niveau
> 
> et puis bizarrement c'est le niveau que j'ai trouvé le plus simple



Oki, faut dire on a pas de chance aujourd'hui, le forum est fermé (donc je ne savais pas)


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Oki, faut dire on a pas de chance aujourd'hui, le forum est fermé (donc je ne savais pas)


ben vi c'est férié  ou alors ils on pris des rtt  


tu es aussi bloqué au niveau 7 ?


----------



## bugman (14 Juillet 2005)

Oui ! 

J'ai essayé de lire le son a l'endroit, a l'envers, plus vite, moins vite mais rien !
j'ai utilisé HiJack et QuickTime en vain !
Comme j'ai desinstallé audacity, j'ai laché l'affaire pour le moment !


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Oui !
> 
> J'ai essayé de lire le son a l'endroit, a l'envers, plus vite, moins vite mais rien !
> j'ai utilisé HiJack et QuickTime en vain !
> Comme j'ai desinstallé audacity, j'ai laché l'affaire pour le moment !


chut  

moi déjà j'entends pas le son en continu ... enfin bon, laissons les autres en arriver là 

et puis de toute façon il faudra attendre que les forums sortent de vacances


----------



## mikoo (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : pour passer aux niveaux supérieur, c'est dans l'adresse qu'il faut changer quelque chose



"Tu crois avoir trouvé une astuce pour finir le jeu comme ça ? Retourne à l'énigme, et trouve une réponse plus intelligente."

euh...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "Tu crois avoir trouvé une astuce pour finir le jeu comme ça ? Retourne à l'énigme, et trouve une réponse plus intelligente."
> 
> euh...


mais non , mais c'est des mots ... pas des "niveau 4, niveau 5 " mais ce que je dis c'est vrai


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

Miroir, mon beau miroir... Un peu stressant ce jeu  :hein:


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Miroir, mon beau miroir... Un peu stressant ce jeu  :hein:


Le miroir est assez facile à trouver... il faut s'en inspirer et penser au 2ème niveau. Par contre le 4 m'énerve!!!!    

A.


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le miroir est assez facile à trouver... il faut s'en inspirer et penser au 2ème niveau. Par contre le 4 m'énerve!!!!
> 
> A.


le 4 est simple pourtant ... c'est bien le "puzzle" ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Le miroir est assez facile à trouver.



Une fois qu'on a trouvé c'est *toujours* facile


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

J'ai que des "erreurs 404". Ça doit être un ancien représentant de chez Peugeot


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

Yep ! Niveau 4 !


----------



## Kounkountchek (14 Juillet 2005)

Mais je suis bloqué au niveau 5 !  :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau: 
?/%§&£ de PC !!!


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis bloqué au niveau 5 !  :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:
> ?/%§&£ de PC !!!


c'est pas une question de pc ou de mac celui là  
mais c'est vrai que je l'ai trouvé très dur et je me disais " c'est pas fait pour les macs  " 

l'indice qu'ils donnent sur le forum : il faut télécharger les deux fichiers sur internet ( cela dit ça ne m'a pas aidé )


----------



## Kounkountchek (14 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une question de pc ou de mac celui là
> mais c'est vrai que je l'ai trouvé très dur et je me disais " c'est pas fait pour les macs  "
> 
> l'indice qu'ils donnent sur le forum : il faut télécharger les deux fichiers sur internet ( cela dit ça ne m'a pas aidé )


Merci Maiwen...niveau 6...


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Merci Maiwen...niveau 6...


 c'est cool , je t'ai même pas donné la  réponse et tu trouve , moi j'ai galéré pour celui là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

Waoooooooouuuuu ! 81 pages sur la zique ! Ça va je fais le pont


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Juillet 2005)

pour la torture du cerveau il y a : the dark room

sur ce site

bonne bourre!!


----------



## iNano (14 Juillet 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> pour la torture du cerveau il y a : the dark room
> 
> sur ce site
> 
> bonne bourre!!


Rien compris... rien de rien...  
Un peu plus et je devenais claustro... :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris... rien de rien...
> Un peu plus et je devenais claustro... :rateau:



Moi, je suis claustro. Et ça tourne dans tous les sens. Beurk :sick:


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Juillet 2005)

je ne me suis pas trompé sur le terme de "torture"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

ivanlefou a dit:
			
		

> je ne me suis pas trompé sur le terme de "torture"



Ah ouais ? :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon ils re-ouvrent à quel heure le forum ?  :sick:
Je suis encore bloqué (au niveau 6)
(pourtant j'étais sur d'avoir trouvé)  :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Et moi je suis toujours au 4   Ça me dit que j'ai oublié de tenir compte d'un indice   Ça m'énerve !


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le 4 est simple pourtant ... c'est bien le "puzzle" ?



Ouais, mais ensuite je trouve pas le nom de l'album ou de la chanson... paraît que j'ai loupé un indice...   

A.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ensuite je trouve pas le nom de l'album



Ça c'est le plus simple. Mais alors après... (voir mon post juste au-dessus)


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est le plus simple. Mais alors après... (voir mon post juste au-dessus)


Ben une fois que t'as trouvé l'album, il te reste plus grand chose...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis toujours au 4   Ça me dit que j'ai oublié de tenir compte d'un indice   Ça m'énerve !


J'dois être un peu con... J'en doutais et je commence à en être sûr  
Je suis bloqué au niveau 3, j'comprends pas  
Tout ça me paraît bien mystérieux :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ben une fois que t'as trouvé l'album, il te reste plus grand chose...



Heu, si : un indice dont je n'ai pas tenu compte  :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heu, si : un indice dont je n'ai pas tenu compte  :mouais:


T'as lu mon MP ?


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est le plus simple. Mais alors après... (voir mon post juste au-dessus)



Euuuuuh.... il est écrit d'une façon spéciale le nom de l'album? Et je pense avoir essayé les plus connus... en vain...   

A.


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh.... il est écrit d'une façon spéciale le nom de l'album? Et je pense avoir essayé les plus connus... en vain...
> 
> A.




bah non... 
c ptet l'enigme que j'ai préféré ou tu bloque

la je suis a la 11... j'arrete pour ce soir, merci de m'avoir fait decouvrir ce magnifique site
(j'ai juste triché a la 7, j'avais compris ce qu'il fallait faire mais je savais pas comment le faire...)


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> bah non...
> c ptet l'enigme que j'ai préféré ou tu bloque


Je suppose que le titre est à utiliser dans Google?  Mais non chuis perdu! 
  

Ooooh well... allez dodo.

A.


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que le titre est à utiliser dans Google?  Mais non chuis perdu!
> 
> 
> Ooooh well... allez dodo.
> ...




faut pas trop qu'on t'aide non plus, t'aura plus aucun plaisir a trouver!

liste méthodiquement les indices que tu as et ça va aller tout seul!


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> faut pas trop qu'on t'aide non plus, t'aura plus aucun plaisir a trouver!
> 
> liste méthodiquement les indices que tu as et ça va aller tout seul!


Parce que j'ai des indices???? 
   

C'est pas le truc volant tout de même?

A.


----------



## lalsaco (15 Juillet 2005)

*Le Forum est à nouveau ouvert !*



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je sais moi je sais
> 
> je connaissais déjà ce site depuis quelques semaines ( une connaissance connaît les gens qui on fait le truc  ) ... au niveau 7 je suis bloquée à cause d'une histoire de son et sur le forum ils donnent les explications pour windows et pas pour mac forcément
> 
> ps : pour passer aux niveaux supérieur, c'est dans l'adresse qu'il faut changer quelque chose, par exemple dans le niveau, c'est pas en faisant le puzzle que ça mène au niveau trois ... on doit en déduire un mot ...


 
Tout d'abord, attention de ne pas en dire de trop. Je sais c'est pas facile...:rateau: 

Ensuite pour la 7, j'avoue que je l'ai passée sur un PC au boulot  . Sinon, il faut utiliser un logiciel capable d'enregistrer le son et de le modifier (Je te laisse trouver comment). Sur le site, Swan nous recommande AUDACITY. Je l'ai installé mais j'ai pas vraiment réussi à l'utiliser....

Sinon, histoire de frimer un peu, moi je planche sur la 46  





EDIT: J'ai posté un peu vite, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avais déjà 3 pages!
Je voudrai déjà féliciter tout le monde por avoir réussi à tenir sa langue. En effet, une fois un niveau passé, celà paraît très simple. il est donc très tentant de lacher des brides de solutions.
Pour Darkroom, j'ai déjà eu le lien. C'est un peu le même principe. Ca paraît compliqué alors que c'est très simple  .

Je vous laisse cogiter, j'en ai encore 20 à passer.

Lalsaco

PS: Par ces temps de grande chaleur, attention au grillage de neuronnes...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que j'ai des indices????
> 
> 
> C'est pas le truc volant tout de même?
> ...


tu as oublié l'indice c'est tout, l'indice qu'on te donne sur la page "Indice"


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> la 5 me gonfle royalement,
> je veux bien faire l'indice mais faut une adresse nan ?


pour avoir l'indice il suffit de cliquer sur "Indice" ... 

et cet indice dit qu'il faut télécharger les fichiers ...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est d'accord sauf que je télécharge ça où moi ?


c'est justement ça qu'il faut trouver


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié l'indice c'est tout, l'indice qu'on te donne sur la page "Indice"



Aaaah! Merci Maiwen!
Mais avec Google, j'ai trouvé un autre forum qui m'a donné la clé... et je remercie cddb.   

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est d'accord sauf que je télécharge ça où moi ?



Ouvre les yeux! 

A.


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah! Merci Maiwen!
> Mais avec Google, j'ai trouvé un autre forum qui m'a donné la clé... et je remercie cddb.
> 
> A.


si tu trouves la réponse toute cuite c'est beaucoup moins intéressant ...  :hein:  

pour picouto : sur le forum ils disent aussi : "Un fichier à télécharger possède toujours une adresse"


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tous, les torturés du neurones du matin, Maiwen t'as reussi le 7 ? j'ai téléchargé Audacity mais je sais pas comment enregistrer le son de la sequence !


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous, les torturés du neurones du matin, Maiwen t'as reussi le 7 ? j'ai téléchargé Audacity mais je sais pas comment enregistrer le son de la sequence !


non je suis bloquée au 7 , j'entend pas le son en continu alors j'ai pas réussi à l'enregistrer déjà    :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juillet 2005)

je sèche sur le niveau 4


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je sèche sur le niveau 4


trouvé 


rude le 5   

j'en tape un paquet de password, mais rien de bon


----------



## lalsaco (15 Juillet 2005)

Je ne saurai conseiller à tout le monde de faire un tour sur le forum d'ouverture-facile avant de commencer le jeu. Il y a des sujets où sont présentés les logiciels utiles à la résolution des énigmes, avec des liens au téléchargement et des tutoriaux.
Il y a aussi un fil avec une présentation du jeu et des différeents objets que l'on sera amené à trouver.

Un petit conseil encore pour vous faire gagner du temps par la suite. Prenez un papier et un crayon


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> trouvé


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non je suis bloquée au 7 , j'entend pas le son en continu alors j'ai pas réussi à l'enregistrer déjà    :mouais:


Moi non plus je l'entend pas en continu, c'est une boucle en fait avec un silence avant et apres, et je crois que la clé c'est la boucle mais j'arrive pas a l'enregistrer  :hein:


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus je l'entend pas en continu, c'est une boucle en fait avec un silence avant et apres, et je crois que la clé c'est la boucle mais j'arrive pas a l'enregistrer  :hein:



Oui cui la je l'ai trouvé TRES tiré par les cheuveux... il faut dl un soft... apres j'ai compris ce qu'il fallait faire mais ca donnais jamais le bon resultat dans le logiciel... Alors que j'avais compris.

Sans qu'on me dise le mot j'aurai abandonné!
(si quelqu'un le veux...)


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Oui cui la je l'ai trouvé TRES tiré par les cheuveux... il faut dl un soft... apres j'ai compris ce qu'il fallait faire mais ca donnais jamais le bon resultat dans le logiciel... Alors que j'avais compris.
> 
> Sans qu'on me dise le mot j'aurai abandonné!
> (si quelqu'un le veux...)


Mais j'ai telechargé audacity comme il est dit dans le forum mais j'arrive meme pas a enregistrer le son, et comme on peut pas pster sur leur forum pour les 10 premiers niveaux...  
En fait j'ai Audacity qui plante des que je touche aus reglages concernant les entrees audio... voilà qui va m'aider...


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu trouves la réponse toute cuite c'est beaucoup moins intéressant ...  :hein:



Le forum m'a juste donné la piste (façon de parler! ), ensuite il fallait la trouver.... D'où cddb...

A.


----------



## lalsaco (15 Juillet 2005)

Pour tout ceux qui n'arrivent pas à enregistrer le son, envoyer moi votre mail par mail et je vous donne le fichier brut.

Bon faut me laisser le temps de lire votre mail mais je le ferai dans les plus bref délais.


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout ceux qui n'arrivent pas à enregistrer le son, envoyer moi votre mail par mail et je vous donne le fichier brut.
> 
> Bon faut me laisser le temps de lire votre mail mais je le ferai dans les plus bref délais.


Moi j'ai utilisé Audio Hi Jack (versiontracker.com) pour enregistrer etAudacity pour modifier
Et apres a taton.. a taton...  
Au 8 !


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

j'ai beau avoir le son du niveau 7 ... je trouve pas


----------



## molgow (15 Juillet 2005)

Trop addictif ce jeu 

Je n'ai pas de micro pour faire le 7, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? (par message privé)


----------



## iNano (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beau avoir le son du niveau 7 ... je trouve pas


Ouais, c'est super galère...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de micro pour faire le 7, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? (par message privé)


tu le fais exprès ? ... c'est exactement *la* question qui n'a pas besoin d'être poseé alors je me demande  pour enregistrer le son il faut audio HiJack et pour le modifier il faut audacity ... mais pas besoin de micro


----------



## molgow (15 Juillet 2005)

Ah non je fais pas exprès 
J'avais pas compris ça comme ça alors. Bon je m'en vais télécharger ce HiJack.


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je fais pas exprès
> J'avais pas compris ça comme ça alors. Bon je m'en vais télécharger ce HiJack.


enfait c'est dit sur le forum de ouverture-facile  

mais j'y arrive toujours pas :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (15 Juillet 2005)

Pour le niveau 7 : merci Alsaco pour le fichier ! C'est ok, j'ai enfin pu le modifier et entendre cette jolie voix fémine qui disait.......
Vous aimeriez bien le savoir, hein ?  
Ben non, je ne dirai rien...


----------



## lalsaco (15 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Trop addictif ce jeu
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de micro pour faire le 7, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? (par message privé)


Gare à l'overdose  

Pour l'énigme 7, j'ai beaucoup galéré aussi. Maintenant, je jubile de voir les autre se triturer les neuronnes. Hihihi

Petite remarques pour ceux qui ne lisent pqs les petites lettres en dessous de l'indice principal:

"Ouverture facile est un jeu d&#8217;énigmes en flash qui demande beaucoup plus d&#8217;investigation et de réflexion que la plupart des jeux d&#8217;énigmes disponibles sur internet. Ne soyez pas étonnés de la complexité de certaines énigmes, la plupart du temps il vous faudra *plusieurs jours* pour en résoudre certaines (ce jeu n&#8217;est pas tout public). (...)"

Je vous laisse méditer...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour le niveau 7 : merci Alsaco pour le fichier ! C'est ok, j'ai enfin pu le modifier et entendre cette jolie voix fémine qui disait.......
> Vous aimeriez bien le savoir, hein ?
> Ben non, je ne dirai rien...


pourquoi toi tu y arrives et pas moi ?  _mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a de plus que moi ?_


----------



## iNano (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi toi tu y arrives et pas moi ?  _mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a de plus que moi ?_


 :love:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi toi tu y arrives et pas moi ?  _mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a de plus que moi ?_


Tu as le fichier d'Alsaco ? Alors en observant la façon dont le mot "musique" se comporte, tu devrais trouver la solution... mais il faut persévérer ! Essayer, essayer encore et toujours...  
Je dirais même plus : aller toujours plus loin, mais pas trop ;-)


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu as le fichier d'Alsaco ? Alors en observant la façon dont le mot "musique" se comporte, tu devrais trouver la solution... mais il faut persévérer ! Essayer, essayer encore et toujours...
> Je dirais même plus : aller toujours plus loin, mais pas trop ;-)


oui j'ai son fichier mais franchement ça me soule alors j'abandonne


----------



## Virpeen (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai son fichier mais franchement ça me soule alors j'abandonne


Ah non, faut pas abandonner ! 
iChat ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai son fichier mais franchement ça me soule alors j'abandonne


Moi y'a eu un peu de hasard pour tout vous dire je voyais a peu pres ce qui fallait faire mais... faut tester quoi


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

grâve à virpeen j'ai trouvé  elle ne m'a pas donné la réponse mais enfait elle m'a fait me rendre compte que je faisais un truc à l'envers


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

J'abandonne  Je ne suis qu'au niveau 4 depuis hier soir. J'ai essayé avec indice, piste4, niveau4, le titre de l'album en anglais et en français, le nom du groupe en anglais et en français, avec l'animal qui vole sur la pochette en anglais et en français. J'ai essayé de mélanger tout ça dans tous les sens mais rien. 3873 essais plus tard (comment ça j'exagère  ) j'en suis toujours au même point   . Je vais essayer les dominos


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

A force de touner le probleme das tous les sens, ça finit par payer


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'abandonne  Je ne suis qu'au niveau 4 depuis hier soir. J'ai essayé avec indice, piste4, niveau4, le titre de l'album en anglais et en français, le nom du groupe en anglais et en français, avec l'animal qui vole sur la pochette en anglais et en français. J'ai essayé de mélanger tout ça dans tous les sens mais rien. 3873 essais plus tard (comment ça j'exagère  ) j'en suis toujours au même point   . Je vais essayer les dominos


mais tu te compliques la vie ... tu as le groupe, l'album et la piste ... il te faut quoi de plus ?  


niveau 10 \o/


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> A force de touner le probleme das tous les sens, ça finit par payer



Ouais mais je trouve pas le bon sens  :rose:


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'abandonne  Je ne suis qu'au niveau 4 depuis hier soir. J'ai essayé avec indice, piste4, niveau4, le titre de l'album en anglais et en français, le nom du groupe en anglais et en français, avec l'animal qui vole sur la pochette en anglais et en français. J'ai essayé de mélanger tout ça dans tous les sens mais rien. 3873 essais plus tard (comment ça j'exagère  ) j'en suis toujours au même point   . Je vais essayer les dominos


...tu l'as, tu l'as...


----------



## lalsaco (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'abandonne  Je ne suis qu'au niveau 4 depuis hier soir. J'ai essayé avec indice, piste4, niveau4, le titre de l'album en anglais et en français, le nom du groupe en anglais et en français, avec l'animal qui vole sur la pochette en anglais et en français. J'ai essayé de mélanger tout ça dans tous les sens mais rien. 3873 essais plus tard (comment ça j'exagère  ) j'en suis toujours au même point  . Je vais essayer les dominos


 
Respire un bon coup, nettoie tes lunettes (si t'en as pas, va faire un visite chez ton ophtalmo  ) et relie calmement l'indice principal. Il ne faut pas l'interpreter mais seulement lire.

Sinon, attention à ne pas confondre les URL .htm et .html

D'après ce que j'ai lu, tu as la solution! Si ca marche tjs pas, donne moi les mots que tu a essayé par MP et je te dirai si tu as bon  

Lache moi vite ces dominos. Je suis sur que t'as personne pour jouer avec toi en plus!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Lache moi vite ces dominos. Je suis sur que t'as personne pour jouer avec toi en plus!



Comment tu sais ça toi  :mouais:


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon, j'ai fait fissa pour les premiers, mais le 12 me donne du fil à retordre.

Quelqu'un y est ?

PS : en fait j'y suis arrivé, merci adobe.

PS : niveau 16, n'oubliez pas de noter la réponse à la question 8, elle sert plus tard.


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

moi je me suis arrêtée au 10 pour l'instant   :hein:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Comment je me suis pris la tête pour un truc tout simple !  :rose: 

Mais ça n'augure rien de bon pour la suite   

Merci de m'avoir aiguillé (même si parfois je nageais encore plus !    )


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Comment je me suis pris la tête pour un truc tout simple ! :rose:
> 
> Mais ça n'augure rien de bon pour la suite
> 
> Merci de m'avoir aiguillé (même si parfois je nageais encore plus !    )


 
Pourtant je te l'avais dit de lire les posts de Maiwen!!! :hein:  

A.


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

N'oubliez pas de noter la réponse à l'enigme 8 : elle sert plus tard.

Voilà la capture du niveau 16

Capture_007.jpg


----------



## lalsaco (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas de noter la réponse à l'enigme 8 : elle sert plus tard.
> 
> Voilà la capture du niveau 16
> 
> Capture_007.jpg


 
C'est une bien jolie capture ma foi.

Garde la bien pour la 46


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant je te l'avais dit de lire les posts de Maiwen!!! :hein:
> 
> A.



C'est vrai, mais j'étais parti dans des voies compliquées. :rose: 

Peut-être de Prévert mais pas sûr :

_Il suivait son idée. C'était une idée fixe et il était surpris de ne pas avancer._


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

18   mais alors completement   
Pause thé


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> 18   mais alors completement
> Pause thé


J'en suis au même point... Pause café pour moi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Yep ! Niveau 5 en 10 mn. Je m'améliore  Place au niveau 6  :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Yep ! Niveau 5 en 10 mn. Je m'améliore  Place au niveau 6  :mouais:


Oui en fait y'en a que tu vas resoudre plus facilement que d'autre, parce que tout le monde n'a pas la meme logique, je peux bloquer sur un truc qui va te sembler evident et vice et versa...  
C'est pour ça qu'il faut perseverer


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

et justement moi je bloque sur le niveau 10


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et justement moi je bloque sur le niveau 10


Ah moi aussi j'ai eu du mal...
Il est vraiment tres précis celui là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est bizarre, mais moi je suis passé du 5 au 6 sans rien télécharger ??? Simplement avec les codes à trouver (re-???). Par contre le 6 a l'air coquet et s'il y a de l'ascii là-dedans je suis mal barré car je n'y connais rien  :rose:


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, mais moi je suis passé du 5 au 6 sans rien télécharger ??? Simplement avec les codes à trouver (re-???). Par contre le 6 a l'air coquet et s'il y a de l'ascii là-dedans je suis mal barré car je n'y connais rien  :rose:


Ah ben t'as fait le plus dur alors...

Par contre moi je suis toujours bloqué au 18... (Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas pleuré... :mouais:    )
J'ai peut etre une idée   ...mais pas les competences...  :rose: 

Qu'est ce que je peux mettre comme points de suspension !  :affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben t'as fait le plus dur alors...



J'ai même décodé les trois premières rangées de chiffres/lettres  
Et j'ai trouvé le mot n°4


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Par contre, je ne comprends rien à l'indice  :rose: Mais je cherche !


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne comprends rien à l'indice  :rose: Mais je cherche !


c'est quoi l'indice ? je m'en rappelle plus ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne comprends rien à l'indice  :rose: Mais je cherche !


non non tu l'as trouvé...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Niveau 7 !!! Je m'améliore d'heures en heures 

Enfin, je crois  :rose: Y'a un drôle de bruit au niveau 7  :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, ben c'est pas gagné . S'il faut traficoter des sons, je suis nul et je ne parle pas anglais.  :rose:


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben t'as fait le plus dur alors...
> 
> Par contre moi je suis toujours bloqué au 18... (Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas pleuré... :mouais:    )
> J'ai peut etre une idée   ...mais pas les competences...  :rose:
> ...



Il est question de superposer cette image avec une autre, de récupérer les lettres (en s'aidant de l'indice ????) et puis voilà...

Mais moi je me retrouve bien bète parceque j'ai commencé au taff, et faut que je reprenne tout ici, chez moi... grrrrrr.


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi je me retrouve bien bète parceque j'ai commencé au taff, et faut que je reprenne tout ici, chez moi... grrrrrr.


...euhh je crois que tu devrais editer non là ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Juillet 2005)

Ben je suis au 7, j'ai un problème avec le son


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ben je suis au 7, j'ai un problème avec le son


Tu as vu ce que l'on a écrit precedemment ?
Il a posé pas mal de problème celui là !


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ...euhh je crois que tu devrais editer non là ?


Franchement, si on regarde sur le forum, on obtient les mêmes infos, ce qui ne dit toujours pas ce qu'il faut superposer 

Tiens, au fait j'en suis au japonais


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, si on regarde sur le forum, on obtient les mêmes infos, ce qui ne dit toujours pas ce qu'il faut superposer
> 
> Tiens, au fait j'en suis au japonais


Ah ça pour avancer, tu avances mais... tu lis tes MP ?


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est bon, 'ai répondu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est possible de passer directement au niveau 8 ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu ce que l'on a écrit precedemment ?
> Il a posé pas mal de problème celui là !


J'ai peu du mal avec Audacity, mais j'ai enfin reuusi à enregistrer le son.


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peu du mal avec Audacity, mais j'ai enfin reuusi à enregistrer le son.


C'etait la partie la plus difficile de l'enigme ! lol


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> C'etait la partie la plus difficile de l'enigme ! lol


Peut-être bien mais est-ce normal d'avoir le menu effet grisé (marche pas) dans ce logiciel?
(sinon j'aurais bien utilisé une des option de ce menu)


----------



## Virpeen (15 Juillet 2005)

Pour l'énigme 13 :
Heu... :rose: Je n'arrive pas à visionner le court-métrage que j'ai téléchargé ! Quicktime avance, mais : rien !  Pas der son, pas d'image...
La première fois que j'ai voulu le visionner, quicktime voulait aller télécharger un module externe (mais lequel ?) et ensuite... ben rien...  
Avez-vous eu aussi ce problème ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être bien mais est-ce normal d'avoir le menu effet grisé (marche pas) dans ce logiciel?
> (sinon j'aurais bien utilisé une des option de ce menu)


Non tu fais open et tu choisis ton extrait audio tout devrait marcher

edit: C'est parce que tu n'as pas selectionné ta piste (in clic dessus puis pomme A)


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'énigme 13 :
> Heu... :rose: Je n'arrive pas à visionner le court-métrage que j'ai téléchargé ! Quicktime avance, mais : rien !  Pas der son, pas d'image...
> La première fois que j'ai voulu le visionner, quicktime voulait aller télécharger un module externe (mais lequel ?) et ensuite... ben rien...
> Avez-vous eu aussi ce problème ?


tu as essayé de la regardé directement sur safari ? ( tu as quelle version de QuickTime ? )

moi je suis au niveau 17 et j'enrage en lisant les " c'est trop simple pas besoin d'indice 

edit : c'est a-bu-sé !! c'était évident !!    (   )

bon ben niveau 18 

j'ai trouvé pour le niveau 18 ... enfin j'ai trouvé ce qu'il faut superposer


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ben niveau 18



Frimeuse !


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Frimeuse !


je dois dire que je n'en serai pas là sans koukountchek mais il me semble que cette fois c'est moi qui vais l'aider 
 et toi tu en est où povreuh monstre ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu en est où povreuh monstre ?




Toujours au 7, mais on s'occupe de mon problème  :rose:


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je dois dire que je n'en serai pas là sans koukountchek mais il me semble que cette fois c'est moi qui vais l'aider
> et toi tu en est où povreuh monstre ?


...j'y compte bien !


----------



## iNano (15 Juillet 2005)

Je sens que ce lapin va bientôt finir en civet !!!    :rateau:


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce lapin va bientôt finir en civet !!!    :rateau:


Trop petit pour un civet


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

niveau 19  *fière*

je tiens à remercier ma famille , mes amis mon chien, tout macgé qui m'a soutenu dans cette longue quête et plus particulièrement koukoun sans qui j'aurai baissé les bras   :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2005)

Comment puis-je être sur Audacity pour tripatouiller le son et sur le site en même temps pour voir la réaction ?   Voilà une question qu'elle est bonne


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Comment puis-je être sur Audacity pour tripatouiller le son et sur le site en même temps pour voir la réaction ?   Voilà une question qu'elle est bonne


il faut enregistrer le son d'abord avec audio Hijack ( enfin moi j'ai pas réussi mais bon  )

24   koukoun keupin !


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 24   koukoun keupin !


Eh copine Maiwen !   
C'est KouNkoun !   
Mais là je seche...


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

J'en suis au 25 et je crois que je vais jeter mon Mac par la fenêtre !

Ps: Ouff, je suis passé, on me l'aurait dt, que j'en n'aurait pas cru mes oreilles...
Le webmestre ne manque pas d'air, ou plus tôt il en manque... (comprenne qui pourra )


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis au 25 et je crois que je vais jeter mon Mac par la fenêtre !


attends nous , on en est au 24  ( d'ailleurs c'est moi qui fait tout, kounkoun se laisse porter  )

ah ben non 25  la lutte fut rude :love:


----------



## Balooners (15 Juillet 2005)

je sèche sur la 13 ...


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> attends nous , on en est au 24  ( d'ailleurs c'est moi qui fait tout, kounkoun se laisse porter  )
> 
> ah ben non 25  la lutte fut rude :love:



Bonne chance pour la 25 ! elle est plutôt costaud !


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance pour la 25 ! elle est plutôt costaud !


tu as trouvé ? 

moi j'ai bien trouvé quelque chose mais ... ça me fait mal aux yeux 

ah oui tu as trouvé  

balooners c'est laquelle la 13 ?


----------



## Balooners (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est la vidéo de Hans, mais c'est bon, je l'ai trouvé


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

))

je vais trouver je vais trouver !!!


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Si tu as un message de trois lignes clignotant, tu es donc à la deuxième étape.
A partir de là, utilise un des mots.
Tu obtiendras alors une nouvelle page, dans le code source de laquelle tu verras une erreur. Mais ce n'est pas une erreur de programmation 
C'est une erreur de ...

Par contre, j'aimerais savoir à quel logiciel correspond cet icone ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=5011&stc=1


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un message de trois lignes clignotant, tu es donc à la deuxième étape.
> A partir de là, utilise un des mots.
> Tu obtiendras alors une nouvelle page, dans le code source de laquelle tu verras une erreur. Mais ce n'est pas une erreur de programmation
> C'est une erreur de ...


le probleme c'est que le mot je le trouve pas 

tain les s******  la réponse était évidente  ( il sont gonflés hein  )


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est un des mots sur la troisième ligne...

Au fait j'ai mis une image plus haut : ça te dit quelquechose ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est un des mots sur la troisième ligne...
> 
> Au fait j'ai mis une image plus haut : ça te dit quelquechose ?


du tout ... je connais pas désolée 

niark niark niark j'ai trouvé l'erreur mais après je sais plus quoi faire


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Au fait, tu en es où maintenant ? Le texte de 2 lignes ?
Si oui, affiche le code source et regarde comment est écrit... tu comprendras où est l'erreur, alors tu pourras écrire le vrai chemin vers xxxxxxxx.swf qui te montrera le tee shirt de dos => il y a écrit quelquechose dessus !


----------



## iNano (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un message de trois lignes clignotant, tu es donc à la deuxième étape.
> A partir de là, utilise un des mots.
> Tu obtiendras alors une nouvelle page, dans le code source de laquelle tu verras une erreur. Mais ce n'est pas une erreur de programmation
> C'est une erreur de ...
> ...


Je crois que c'est une icône Winamp...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu en es où maintenant ? Le texte de 2 lignes ?
> Si oui, affiche le code source et regarde comment est écrit... tu comprendras où est l'erreur, alors tu pourras écrire le vrai chemin vers xxxxxxxx.swf qui te montrera le tee shirt de dos => il y a écrit quelquechose dessus !



merci ... forcément, je pensais qu'il fallait mettre l'erreur dans l'adresse 

niveau 26 : "les utilisateurs de mac et de linux peuvent ne pas être capables de résoudre cette énigme, contactez un admin si vous êtes dans ce cas. "


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est une icône Winamp...


Super !
Merci, j'ai l'image et le nom de l'application.
Il me reste à trouver le mot de passe  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> Merci, j'ai l'image et le nom de l'application.
> Il me reste à trouver le mot de passe  :mouais:


je comprends pas bien cette fois


----------



## maiwen (15 Juillet 2005)

les amis je vais me coucher, j'en reste au niveau 26 pour ce soir 
j'ai voulu envoyer un mp à Swan pour lui demander si l'énigme était résolvable ( ? ) sur mac mais les mp sont désactivés pendant la journée de ménage  alors attendons 

bonne nuit  ( didonc j'ai délaissé le bar des floodeurs pour poster ici aujourd'hui  )


----------



## Virpeen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> Merci, j'ai l'image et le nom de l'application.
> Il me reste à trouver le mot de passe  :mouais:


Moi non plus, je ne comprends plus bien... Explications ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon courage moi j'abandonne pour ce soir,  :rateau: 
De toute façon j'ai fait un peu le boulet depuis deux trois enigmes...  
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Balooners (15 Juillet 2005)

Euh ... C'est pas que le 17 est dur mais presque


----------



## Virpeen (15 Juillet 2005)

j'abandonne pas, j'abandonne pas, j'abandonne pas !  
Starmac, tu avances ?


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, je ne comprends plus bien... Explications ?


Bien, pour cette énigme on a besoin de trois éléments :

Un fichier image : l'icone de winamp permet de trouver facilement le fichier .jpg associé
Un logiciel : dans le code source de page (facile à trouver mais ne fonctionne que sur pc). J'ai bien trouvé un logiciel fonctionnant sur Mac mais il manque le troisième élément :
Un mot de passe. Pourtant Swan annonce que si  on a l'image on a le mot de passe.

J'ai bien essayé de décoder l'image en utilisant Pict Encrypt mais sans réussite. 

Deux solutions s'offrent à moi : 
1 - attendre lundi et essayer sur PC lorsque je serai au boulot :hein: 
2 - APPELER AU SECOURS !!!!!


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... C'est pas que le 17 est dur mais presque


Allons, il te le répète le monsieur : la réponse est evidente

PS : bon, je me traine lamentablement... je vais m'allonger : mes vielles chairs ont souffert d'une longue semaine de travail => AU PIEU !!! et puis le gamin, il se lève tôt... il est en vacances, lui


----------



## Balooners (15 Juillet 2005)

Starmac, je te boule


----------



## Virpeen (15 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Deux solutions s'offrent à moi :
> 1 - attendre lundi et essayer sur PC lorsque je serai au boulot :hein:
> 2 - APPELER AU SECOURS !!!!!


Heureux, les propirétaires de PC sous windaube ;-)   

En tout cas, je ne peux rien pour toi, alors j'attends avec toi, voilà ! 
Pis même que je vais attendre bien gentiment... au dodo !  Je sais, je sais, j'ai dit que je n'abandonnerais pas :rose: 

À demain


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Starmac, je te boule


Trop sympa


----------



## Balooners (16 Juillet 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à starmac.


bon ben c'est pas pour tout de suite ...


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2005)

Rhhha ptin j'ai bien reconstruit la Fl..... mais y'a un truc qui coince pour passer au niveau 3.
GRRRR


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2005)

tu as le droit d'écrire l'adresse internet désirée...


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2005)

Okay merci,
Vla le tirage par les cheveux mais c'est addictif, je continuerai demain.
hihi...


----------



## Balooners (16 Juillet 2005)

la 22 fait mal aux yeux, j'ai trouvé la mot mais ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon je vais arreter de taper 50000 trucs a l'envers pour ce soir, je fatigue...
Saleté de mirroir je t'aurai...


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Juillet 2005)

J'ai eu raison du son !


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais arreter de taper 50000 trucs a l'envers pour ce soir, je fatigue...
> Saleté de mirroir je t'aurai...



t'es pas loin   
j'arrive au neuf


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

starmac tu donne trop de réponses


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu raison du son !



Ben, sur le coup, c'est lui qui a eu raison de moi    :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ben, sur le coup, c'est lui qui a eu raison de moi    :rateau:


tu as toujours bloqué là ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as toujours bloqué là ?



Yes Mam'zelle. J'ai abandonné à 3h du matin.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Yes Mam'zelle. J'ai abandonné à 3h du matin.


tu as le son ? sinon demande le à celui qui a fait ce fil ( désolée je me souviens plus du nom ) 
et après ... à toi les manips


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as le son ? sinon demande le à celui qui a fait ce fil ( désolée je me souviens plus du nom )
> et après ... à toi les manips



Oui j'ai le son mais impossible de le "travailler" comme il faudrait avec Audacity  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

C'est sympa, comme truc, plus convivial que via virtualis (http://membres.lycos.fr/viavirtualis/), mais peut-être un peu moins cérébral du coup : il en faut pour tous les goûts.
Avec des potes sur irc, on en est venu à bout l'année dernière en quelques dimanches après-midi (mais on était à plusieurs sur l'affaire) - À essayer si vous ne connaissez pas (enigmes et progression, mais en html...)


----------



## molgow (16 Juillet 2005)

Je suis au niveau 23 

Terrible ce jeu


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Juillet 2005)

Je suis au 11, c'est vraiment prenant  

12


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

Je sais que ce n'est pas l'endroit mais je viens de télécharger Firefox 1.0.4 et quand j'ouvre le jeu maintenant j'ai l'icone quicktime brisée et je ne vois plus rien. Il y a un codec ou autre chose à ajouter à Firefox ? Merci


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2005)

Personne n'a un virtual PC d'installé ?
Je suis à la 26 et dispose des trois éléments, mais il me faut un pc pour faire tourner un p***** de truc.exe.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> la 22 fait mal aux yeux, j'ai trouvé la mot mais ça ne fonctionne pas


Tu as trouvé le mot et tu es arrivé à une page d'erreur ? En fait non, tu peux en repartir


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a un virtual PC d'installé ?
> Je suis à la 26 et dispose des trois éléments, mais il me faut un pc pour faire tourner un p***** de truc.exe.


Tu as avancé dans l'énigme 26 ? Je crois que les mac users vont être plantés ici, non ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu as avancé dans l'énigme 26 ? Je crois que les mac users vont être plantés ici, non ?


il faut demander à swan je pense  ... par mp ...

poor monster, c'est possible de modifier ... il faut que tu t'inspire du mot musique  sur la page ...


----------



## NED (16 Juillet 2005)

A ba tant mieux je vais avoir le temps de vous rattrapper j'espère....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwenpoor a dit:
			
		

> monster, c'est possible de modifier ... il faut que tu t'inspire du mot musique  sur la page ...



J'ai compris le principe, même si je n'arrive pas à le faire   Mais mon autre problème est cité plus haut et comme je zappe de Safari (pour MacG) à Firefox (pour le jeu) je suis un peu coincé.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut demander à swan je pense  ... par mp ...


C'est ce que j'ai fait. Mais je désespère de devoir attendre.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'ai fait. Mais je désespère de devoir attendre.


patience patience  

y'a pas des démos de virtual pc sinon ?


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas des démos de virtual pc sinon ?


Pour massacrer mon système si équilibré  :mouais: 

Pas question d'installer un truc comme ça sur un Mac... Il y a des PC pour ça !  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour massacrer mon système si équilibré  :mouais:
> 
> Pas question d'installer un truc comme ça sur un Mac... Il y a des PC pour ça !  :rateau:


bah je comptais pas le faire non plus  mais comme tu en parlais ... 

tiens nous au courant pour la réponse de swan


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'ai fait. Mais je désespère de devoir attendre.


Oui, moi aussi je lui ai envoyé un mp... J'attends toujours   
C'est frustrant, non  ;-)


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi aussi je lui ai envoyé un mp... J'attends toujours
> C'est frustrant, non  ;-)


il va recevoir tout un lot de mp de macusers 

des envahisseurs !!!


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il va recevoir tout un lot de mp de macusers
> 
> des envahisseurs !!!


On pourrait lui commander des énigmes pour les mac users, non   
Des bien difficiles, bien tordues, qui utiliseraient les iApp... et qui forceraient les pc users à switcher  (quoique, est-ce une bien bonne idée qu'ils switchent...  ?)


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait lui commander des énigmes pour les mac users, non
> Des bien difficiles, bien tordues, qui utiliseraient les iApp... et qui forceraient les pc users à switcher  (quoique, est-ce une bien bonne idée qu'ils switchent...  ?)


pas évident de faire des énigmes avec nos applications pour un pécémossieur


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

finalement je me suis rendue compte que j'allais pour 4 jours chez ma meilleure amie ( à partir de ce soir ) , qui a un pc ( elle était ma meilleure amie avant ... sinon :rateau: ) ...donc je ferai ça chez elle


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Juillet 2005)

arghh je bloque au 18


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> finalement je me suis rendue compte que j'allais pour 4 jours chez ma meilleure amie ( à partir de ce soir ) , qui a un pc ( elle était ma meilleure amie avant ... sinon :rateau: ) ...donc je ferai ça chez elle



Ouh ! la vilaine qui a un pc !


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> arghh je bloque au 18


c'est quoi le 18 ?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

les pompiers, non ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> les pompiers, non ?


garnement  'tention, tu vas tater de mon fouet  ( ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je finisse _Barry Lindon_ )


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le 18 ?



les points  


j'ai trouvé les autre points, je pense que je suis pas loin


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> les points


ah  tu sais qu'il y'a plusieurs pages de points ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah  tu sais qu'il y'a plusieurs pages de points ?



oui j'ai vu les autre points


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai vu les autre points


alors soit tu sais un peu te servir de photoshop soit tu fais ça à la main


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors soit tu sais un peu te servir de photoshop soit tu fais ça à la main


je devrais me débrouiller avec toshop, on va bien voir.
merci


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je devrais me débrouiller avec toshop, on va bien voir.
> merci


derien 

enfin moi j'ai imprimé tout ça et j'ai relié comme quand j'étais pitite :love: et ça marche très bien


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à la 26 et dispose des trois éléments, mais il me faut un pc pour faire tourner un p***** de truc.exe.


J'ai reçu la réponse au mp envoyé à swan : "le fait que ce soit sur mac ne donne pas de privilège particulier, contacte moi quand tu auras les 3 éléments demandés dans le premier message de l'aide"
C'est malin   
Quelqu'un aurait-il un peu d'aide à me donner ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu la réponse au mp envoyé à swan : "le fait que ce soit sur mac ne donne pas de privilège particulier, contacte moi quand tu auras les 3 éléments demandés dans le premier message de l'aide"
> C'est malin
> Quelqu'un aurait-il un peu d'aide à me donner ? :rose:


niark niark niark  ben tu à l'image déjà ... il faut quoi d'autre ? le mot de passe et ... ? 

( je suis sur pécé là mais j'ose pas installer le truc )


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> niark niark niark  ben tu à l'image déjà ... il faut quoi d'autre ? le mot de passe et ... ?
> 
> ( je suis sur pécé là mais j'ose pas installer le truc )


J'ai l'image que j'essaie de bidouiller depuis des lustres  Je n'ai rien pu "lire" dedans... Je sais que je dois avoir le mot de passe et le logiciel, c'est ça ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'image que j'essaie de bidouiller depuis des lustres  Je n'ai rien pu "lire" dedans... Je sais que je dois avoir le mot de passe et le logiciel, c'est ça ?


 
ben oui mais le logiciel on peut pas l'avoir ...

edit : enfin tu as le nom du logiciel tu pourras le donner à swan, maintenant il faut trouver le mot de passe


----------



## Virpeen (16 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben oui mais le logiciel on peut pas l'avoir ...


Mékomenkonfé alors ?
J'ai même pas le mot de passe de toutes façons... Pfouh... 

Edit : le mot de passe, on le trouve bien en trafiquant l'image, c'est ça ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mékomenkonfé alors ?
> J'ai même pas le mot de passe de toutes façons... Pfouh...
> 
> Edit : le mot de passe, on le trouve bien en trafiquant l'image, c'est ça ?



 

bon, j'ai le mot de passe   
mais je suis bloqué comme vous.


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Mékomenkonfé alors ?
> J'ai même pas le mot de passe de toutes façons... Pfouh...
> 
> Edit : le mot de passe, on le trouve bien en trafiquant l'image, c'est ça ?



Oui, 
j'ai passé 26 (envoi des 3 indices à Swan).

Par contre 27, bonjour ... 

Faut du temps, du courage, et jongler avec des tables ...
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Oui,
> j'ai passé 26 (envoi des 3 indices à Swan).
> 
> Par contre 27, bonjour ...
> ...



27 OK, pour le 28 utiliser Textedit, (au lieu d'HEXEDITOR pour Windows)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

Je suis bloqué au 12. J'ai fait une capture d'écran et repris l'image sur photoshop mais ça ne donne rien. J'ai bon (ou tout faux) jusque-là ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bloqué au 12. J'ai fait une capture d'écran et repris l'image sur photoshop mais ça ne donne rien. J'ai bon (ou tout faux) jusque-là ?



c'était quoi le 12 ?


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2005)

les renseignements, non ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> les renseignements, non ?



Oui c'est ce que demande PoorMonsteR.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi le 12 ?



Télévision et télécommande  

et le 18 les pompiers (voir plus haut)


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Télévision et télécommande
> 
> et le 18 les pompiers (voir plus haut)



t'es tu servi des deux éléments?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> t'es tu servi des deux éléments?



le 12 et le 18 ?
la télévision et la télécommande ?
la capture d'écran et Photoshop ?
Quoi d'autre (sérieusement) comme éléments ?


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai le mot de passe
> mais je suis bloqué comme vous.


Tu t'es servi de toshop pour trouver le mot de passe dans l'image ? Moi, je galère... T'aurais pas un indice  S'il te plaît, poliment.... :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> le 12 et le 18 ?
> la télévision et la télécommande ?
> la capture d'écran et Photoshop ?
> Quoi d'autre (sérieusement) comme éléments ?



la télé est allumée?   
il me semble que c'était visible tout seul.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> la télé est allumée?
> il me semble que c'était visible tout seul.


Ah bon ? Et tu vois ça comment ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es servi de toshop pour trouver le mot de passe dans l'image ? Moi, je galère... T'aurais pas un indice  S'il te plaît, poliment.... :rose:



oui, toshop ( image, réglage...) fait très bien l'affaire. mais faut avoir l'image (pas une capture d'écran de l'énigme).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> oui, toshop ( image, réglage...) fait très bien l'affaire. mais faut avoir l'image (pas une capture d'écran de l'énigme).


OK


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Et tu vois ça comment ?



je me souviens plus de tout mais j'ai le souvenir d'un écran de télé qui est devenu verdâtre mais avec un une image et un indice ou lien. 
les deux c'était télé et télécommande.


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> oui, toshop ( image, réglage...) fait très bien l'affaire. mais faut avoir l'image (pas une capture d'écran de l'énigme).


Oui, j'ai l'image que j'ai reprise sur la page avec l'url adéquate, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver le réglage dans toshop...  
Allez, je retente...  
Heu  ... faut-il agrandir l'image pour y lire quelque chose ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> OK



je suis pas sûr qu'on parlait du même niveau   
pour la télé je suis presque sûr de ne pas avoir utilisé toshop. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer.


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai l'image que j'ai reprise sur la page avec l'url adéquate, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver le réglage dans toshop...
> Allez, je retente...
> Heu  ... faut-il agrandir l'image pour y lire quelque chose ?



un peu. 
ne te concentre pas seulement sur l'icône.
et essaye plusieurs possibilité dans image, réglage (moi j'essayais toujours les mêmes qui ne donnaient rien).


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> un peu.
> ne te concentre pas seulement sur l'icône.
> et essaye plusieurs possibilité dans image, réglage (moi j'essayais toujours les mêmes qui ne donnaient rien).


Trop fort tu es 
Même sans toshop on le voit  
Merci


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort tu es
> Même sans toshop on le voit
> Merci



de rien. 

bon j'ai tout pour passer au 27 (sauf un pc sous win), j'attend la réponse de swan. Si quelqu'un l'a je suis preneur (je donnerais les preuves que j'ai tous les indices).


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> de rien.
> 
> bon j'ai tout pour passer au 27 (sauf un pc sous win), j'attend la réponse de swan. Si quelqu'un l'a je suis preneur (je donnerais les preuves que j'ai tous les indices).


Moi aussi j'ai envoyé un mp à Swan  et j'attends sa réponse...
Il me tarde le niveau 27


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas sûr qu'on parlait du même niveau
> pour la télé je suis presque sûr de ne pas avoir utilisé toshop. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer.


Je ne peux pas faire glisser l'image sur mon bureau - je peux copier mais pas coller dans toshop - "enregistrer sous" ne passe pas non plus sur toshop.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

help !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> help !


c'est passé le 12?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

édité


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> édité





Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à récupérer l'image, ou le son, ou je ne sais plus quoi !    :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à récupérer l'image, ou le son, ou je ne sais plus quoi !    :rose:


Quel son?
tu vois toujours rien sur ta tv?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

tu as à quel niveau monstre ? il se passe quoi ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Quel son?
> tu vois toujours rien sur ta tv?


Si : un mec qui mange je ne sais pas quoi, des meubles, etc.


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2005)

Pfff  :sick:  :mouais:  je suis au niveau 14, et je ne fais que ça ou presque depuis 16h  :affraid: 

et....les caractères spéciaux......


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si : un mec qui mange je ne sais pas quoi, des meubles, etc.


y'a plus qu'à regarder pas besoin de toshop, tu peux zoomer sur l'image (contrôle clic). 
(mp)


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff :sick: :mouais: je suis au niveau 14, et je ne fais que ça ou presque depuis 16h :affraid:
> 
> et....les caractères spéciaux......


 
tu as besoin d'indices ? c'est quoi le niveau 14 ( désolée mais je me rappelle plus du tout )


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff  :sick:  :mouais:  je suis au niveau 14, et je ne fais que ça ou presque depuis 16h  :affraid:
> 
> et....les caractères spéciaux......


la il faut un logiciel pour s'en sortir et se servir de l'indice.


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as besoin d'indices ? c'est quoi le niveau 14 ( désolée mais je me rappelle plus du tout )



un pb de police de caractère, webdings?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> un pb de police de caractère, webdings?


 
on trouve tout à la source


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> la il faut un logiciel pour s'en sortir et se servir de l'indice.



word?


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> word?


Oui, c'est le plus simple...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> word?


très bien word parfois


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on trouve tout à la source



yes, ça j'ai pigé le  code "à boire" mais que fait la police ???


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> yes, ça j'ai pigé le code "à boire" mais que fait la police ???


 
elle te donne une phrase 

il faut la décrypter

même avec mail ça marche


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as à quel niveau monstre ? il se passe quoi ?



Heu, ça fait bizarre de me faire appeler comme ça jeune fille.
Sinon, ça va. Je ne voyais rien sur mon petit écran.


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2005)

Ouf! 15


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> très bien word parfois




MP envoyé pour Mac-Aioli

ça sert parfois d'être fana de Blake et Mortimer (attention fausse piste )

Pour l'instant je galère au Niveau 30. Je suis sur que c'est évident, mais c'est le niveau qui m'a pris le plus de temps pour l'instant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

Comprends pas. Pour le niveau 13 (effets spéciaux) j'ai téléchargé un court-métrage, suis allé jusqu'au générique de fin et rien de plus dans ce générique


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas. Pour le niveau 13 (effets spéciaux) j'ai téléchargé un court-métrage, suis allé jusqu'au générique de fin et rien de plus dans ce générique




un ou le ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2005)

il y a deux courts-métrages


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y a deux courts-métrages



   trop d'indices nuit à la santé, mais facilite le sommeil apaisé :love:  :love:  :love: 

Suis quand même toujours prenneur du plus minuscule indice sur le niveau 30


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

Bon, moi , je suis bloquée au niveau 28 : si j'ai bien compris, je peux utiliser TextEdit, mais comment ? Une histoire de zéro à copier-coller...  
Quelqu'un aurait-il un petit bout d'aide à m'offrir ? :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Juillet 2005)

bon moi j'ai arrêté pour ce soir, il faut bien laisser reposer ses méninges parfois.
Quel est le niveau qui vous a posé le plus de difficulté?
je me souvient que le 19 m'a bien embêté.
bon courage à ceux qui poursuivent.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y a deux courts-métrages



Le rubix-cube, ça n'a jamais été mon truc


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi , je suis bloquée au niveau 28 : si j'ai bien compris, je peux utiliser TextEdit, mais comment ? Une histoire de zéro à copier-coller...
> Quelqu'un aurait-il un petit bout d'aide à m'offrir ? :rose:



Swan a dit là  :

e___y + 
_mil_ = 
emily


As tu les deux fichiers ?   

Suis enfin sorti du 30 (comme d'hab après c'est tellement c...)


----------



## Xman (17 Juillet 2005)

l'arrête au 18 pour ce soir....il me manque qqchose pour aller plus vite   
courage aux peres sévèrants


----------



## Virpeen (17 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Swan a dit là  :
> 
> e___y +
> _mil_ =
> ...


Pour les 2 fichiers : j'ai l'image (que j'ai prise avec l'extension .txt), mais je n'arrive (bien sûr) pas à ouvrir le fichier zip... et j'ai aussi l'image (cette fois-ci en .jpg).
C'est bien l'image.txt que je dois ouvrir avec TextEdit ?  Ensuite, je ne sais pas quoi faire...  
Je me dis que le fichier .zip doit bein servir à quelque chose, mais je ne trouve pas


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour les 2 fichiers : j'ai l'image (que j'ai prise avec l'extension .txt), mais je n'arrive (bien sûr) pas à ouvrir le fichier zip... et j'ai aussi l'image (cette fois-ci en .jpg).
> C'est bien l'image.txt que je dois ouvrir avec TextEdit ?  Ensuite, je ne sais pas quoi faire...
> Je me dis que le fichier .zip doit bein servir à quelque chose, mais je ne trouve pas



Ouvrir les deux fichiers tu dois 
avec le même logiciel tu feras
avec attention tu les regarderas
alors la solution tu trouveras


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Ouvrir les deux fichiers tu dois
> avec le même logiciel tu feras
> avec attention tu les regarderas
> alors la solution tu trouveras


Zen j'ai été
Tes conseils à la lettre j'ai suivi
Et du côté obscur j'ai plongé...


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Zen j'ai été
> Tes conseils à la lettre j'ai suivi
> Et du côté obscur j'ai plongé...



Que la force soit avec toi 

J'arrête sur le 33 pour ce soir ... Vous avez dit 33 ???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

Il reste quelqu'un ?
Pour le niveau 14, j'ai trouvé, mais pas téléchargé, la police (pour PC   ). Je fais comment siouplaît ? 
Edit/ Et apparemment il faut aussi Word ?


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Il reste quelqu'un ?
> Pour le niveau 14, j'ai trouvé, mais pas téléchargé, la police (pour PC   ). Je fais comment siouplaît ?
> Edit/ Et apparemment il faut aussi Word ?


PoorMonster, tu n'as ni la police ni Word ? 
Edit : AppleWorks suffit... mais il te faut la police...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> PoorMonster, tu n'as ni la police ni Word ?
> Edit : AppleWorks suffit... mais il te faut la police...



J'ai même pas AppleWorks, je n'ai pas installé Classic  :rose:


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2005)

je suis bloqué au niveau 26, mais j'ai tous les éléments pour passer au 27. un petit mp ??


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même pas AppleWorks, je n'ai pas installé Classic  :rose:


tu peux le faire dans mail si tu as la police


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> tu peux le faire dans mail si tu as la police



J'essaierai demain si je peux trouver la police sur le net.
Merci et bonne nuit 

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> je suis bloqué au niveau 26, mais j'ai tous les éléments pour passer au 27. un petit mp ??


Il te faut l'image (son url), le logiciel et le mot de passe... Si tu as tout ça, tu peux envoyer un mp à swan, administrateur du site ouverture-facile.com et il t'enverra l'url pour passer au niveau 27  

Loin de moi l'idée de prendre la place de swan, mais si tu ne veux pas t'inscrire sur son site, envoie-moi un mp avec les 3 choses et je t'enverrai ce que swan m'a envoyé...


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon, finallement, j'ai sortis mon vieux VPC que je ne savais même pas pourquoi je ne l'avais pas effacé à mon passage à Tiger 
J'en suis au niveau 34 et pour l'intant, c'est le flou le plus complet 
@+


----------



## Alx (18 Juillet 2005)

Boh, boh, boh! M'énerve le niveau 25  !!!! Vais me cocher pour la peine...

N'empêche que j'ai commencé qu'aujourd'hui et en une demi-journée j'ai pu faire 25 niveaux.

Terrible ce jeu. :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Juillet 2005)

arghh je bloque au 27. je pense avoir bien compris le fonctionnement de l'énigme.
les deux première étape pas de problème je pense. La première clé aussi (xor) aussi. c'est après que ça ne va plus. je repasse en décimal et j'ai des nombres un peu petit me semble t'il pour en faire quelque chose et pouvoir ensuite appliquer la seconde clé.
si quelqu'un à un petit indice.


----------



## daffyb (18 Juillet 2005)

Pour faire cette énigme, j'ai resorti ma calculatrice du lycée 
pour info, il n'est pas nécessaire de passer en binaire pour faire un xor. Cela évite bien des erreurs  
Voir sur le forum, il y a une table ascii bien pratique


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Voir sur le forum, il y a une table ascii bien pratique


Ça c'est bien vrai ! 
swan donne un lien pour les mac users si mes souvenirs sont bons... d'enfer le lien  
Bon courage


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire cette énigme, j'ai resorti ma calculatrice du lycée
> pour info, il n'est pas nécessaire de passer en binaire pour faire un xor. Cela évite bien des erreurs
> Voir sur le forum, il y a une table ascii bien pratique



Merci du conseil. mais ça ne change pas les résultats. j'ai tout simplement sorti la calculatrice du mac avec ses fonctions programmeur pour convertir en binaire sans me prendre la tête. mais j'avoue que j'avais fait le xor sur un bout de papier (très facile à faire avec deux binaires). 
il n'empêche que je suis toujours bloqué avec mes nombres


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Niveau 32 : je bloque dans la banquise et je pense que je ne suis pas au bon endroit du tout...  
J'ai dû louper un truc, mais même avec l'url en .s.., je ne trouve pas 
Un indice ?


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Merci du conseil. mais ça ne change pas les résultats. j'ai tout simplement sorti la calculatrice du mac avec ses fonctions programmeur pour convertir en binaire sans me prendre la tête. mais j'avoue que j'avais fait le xor sur un bout de papier (très facile à faire avec deux binaires).
> il n'empêche que je suis toujours bloqué avec mes nombres


Non, ça ne changera pas ton résultat : moi aussi, j'ai bloqué longtemps avec des trop petits nombres pour que ça me donne un caractère en unicode  
Je t'assure, sans changer tes nombres, la solution passe par là


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça ne changera pas ton résultat : moi aussi, j'ai bloqué longtemps avec des trop petits nombres pour que ça me donne un caractère en unicode
> Je t'assure, sans changer tes nombres, la solution passe par là



j'ai bien vu un indice sur la page du forum qui si je l'ai bien décrypté me donne une touche du clavier (bien qu'il n'y ait pas de fenêtre sur un bon clavier mac), mais j'ai beau utiliser cette touche avec les nombres dans un logiciel de traitement de texte (word), les nombres ne changent pas. 


édité: je crois que je n'avais pas bien regardé ma table ascii, il y a bien des symboles pour les petits nombres.


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien vu un indice sur la page du forum qui si je l'ai bien décrypté me donne une touche du clavier (bien qu'il n'y ait pas de fenêtre sur un bon clavier mac), mais j'ai beau utiliser cette touche avec les nombres dans un logiciel de traitement de texte (word), les nombres ne changent pas.


Non, tes nombres ne changeront pas, mais il y a dans le lien donné par swan tout un tas de tables dont une est particulièrement utile...
De la même façon dont tu as trouvé le mot-clé Xor, as-tu trouvé une autre url très utile ?


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2005)

Ce n'est pas sans mal, mais la 26 est passée : il a fallu que je sois au boulot sur un PC pour décoder le bousin.
Je reprendrai tranquillo ce soir ou cette nuit chez moi.

A plus, j'ai du boulot


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non, tes nombres ne changeront pas, mais il y a dans le lien donné par swan tout un tas de tables dont une est particulièrement utile...
> De la même façon dont tu as trouvé le mot-clé Xor, as-tu trouvé une autre url très utile ?



la seconde clé tu veux dire?
celle ou des symboles correspondent à des lettres?

Je me demande si je ne suis pas complètement à l'ouest et si je suis vraiment réveillé ce matin.  


édité: j'étais vraiment pas réveillé


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> la seconde clé tu veux dire?
> celle ou des symboles correspondent à des lettres?
> 
> Je me demande si je ne suis pas complètement à l'ouest et si je suis vraiment réveillé ce matin.


tu as un mp


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> tu as un mp


je t'ai répondu, mais je m'en suis sorti. j'avais pas la bonne table.


----------



## kaviar (18 Juillet 2005)

J'ai besoin d'un coup de main pour le niveau 26

Merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin d'un coup de main pour le niveau 26
> 
> Merci d'avance


A ce niveau, tu as besoin de trois éléments :
- une image _(indice => à quoi correspondant l'image de l'énigme 26 ?)_
- un logiciel (ou au moins l'URL permettant de le télécharger) _(indice => as-tu lu le code source de lapage correspondant à l'énigme 26 ?)_
- un mot de passe _(indice => que manipule-t-on avec ce fameux logiciel correspondant à l'image ?)_

Si tu as ces trois éléments, envoie moi un MP et je ferai suivre l'url pour la suite.


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai besoin d'un coup de main pour le niveau 26
> 
> Merci d'avance


Pas de pbm : tu en es où ?


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Pour le niveau 35, quelqu'un aurait-il un peu d'aide en stock ? :rose: 
J'ai des trucs du genre ?t (avec lesquels j'ai tenté de trouver des url) et l'indice du ton sur ton... mais nada ! 

Edit : j'ai paniqué, je me suis emballée... j'ai trouvé !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

Pour le niveau 16 "de X à X" (oui je suis un peu long :rose: mais je suis rarement sur le jeu  ), j'ai reconstitué le puzzle, mais là je cale


----------



## kaviar (18 Juillet 2005)

Tu l'as positionné au bon endroit de X à X ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as positionné au bon endroit de X à X ?



 Décodé ça donne quoi ? Je peux faire voir une capture d'écran ou c'est gênant pour le jeu ?

edit/ je suis bête, c'est forcément gênant  :rose:


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Décodé ça donne quoi ? Je peux faire voir une capture d'écran ou c'est gênant pour le jeu ?
> 
> edit/ je suis bête, c'est forcément gênant  :rose:



Labyrinthe ou fil d'Ariane ?


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 32 : je bloque dans la banquise et je pense que je ne suis pas au bon endroit du tout...
> J'ai dû louper un truc, mais même avec l'url en .s.., je ne trouve pas
> Un indice ?




T'as trouvé ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Labyrinthe ou fil d'Ariane ?


Niveau 18. J'avance, j'avance


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> T'as trouvé ?


Niveau 43 !!!!  
Et toi, t'en es où maintenant ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à superposer mes grilles de points sur Photoshop. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer svp ? Je suppose que c'est avec des calques ?


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 43 !!!!
> Et toi, t'en es où maintenant ?



P... ou t'es superbalèze ou t'es en vacances.

Je viens seulement de m'y remettre après une dure journée de boulot...

Je viens de passer la 33, j'attaque la 34  (43 ça n'est jamais que 34 inversé      )


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à superposer mes grilles de points sur Photoshop. Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer svp ? Je suppose que c'est avec des calques ?




Si tu as Keynote ou Powerpoint c'est plus simple, tu colles et tu joues sur la transparence.

Avec photoshop, il faut d'abord supprimer le fond de chaque image


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> P... ou t'es superbalèze ou t'es en vacances.
> 
> Je viens seulement de m'y remettre après une dure journée de boulot...
> 
> Je viens de passer la 33, j'attaque la 34  (43 ça n'est jamais que 34 inversé      )


J'suis en vacances !!!!!  
D'ailleurs, les vacances sont faites exclusivement pour les personnes qui réfléchissent lentement aux jeux d'énigmes... afin qu'elles puissent avancer au même rythme que ceux qui bossent


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as Keynote ou Powerpoint c'est plus simple, tu colles et tu joues sur la transparence.
> 
> Avec photoshop, il faut d'abord supprimer le fond de chaque image


Avec Photoshop, il suffit de choisir "Produit" pour les calques, c'est plus simple.


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

23 !!!! 
je deviens dingue 

Fluo <---

????

J'agrandis, mais rien ........

une piste


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 23 !!!!
> je deviens dingue
> 
> Fluo <---
> ...



c'est quoi 23 ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Avec Photoshop, il suffit de choisir "Produit" pour les calques, c'est plus simple.



C'est où ça ?   
J'ai essayé de sélectionner simplement tout le noir et de le coller sur une autre image mais ça se colle n'importe où et on ne peut plus rien bouger après


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi 23 ?



La 2eme liste de course qu'il faut agrandir


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 23 !!!!
> je deviens dingue
> 
> Fluo <---
> ...


Il faut pas mal agrandir pour remarquer un infime détail qui se répète sur d'autres ......., ce qui formera un ...


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> La 2eme liste de course qu'il faut agrandir



J'en garde un souvenir ému ...

A force de regarder cette foutue liste, j'ai eu des points rouges qui ont dansé dans mes yeux pendant longtemps


----------



## ederntal (18 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> J'en garde un souvenir ému ...
> 
> A force de regarder cette foutue liste, j'ai eu des points rouges qui ont dansé dans mes yeux pendant longtemps




ARRETEZ LES SPOILER...


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il faut pas mal agrandir pour remarquer un infime détail qui se répète sur d'autres ......., ce qui formera un ...




   "  "  

24


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 24


Courage


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Juillet 2005)

je m'y suis remis un peu ce soir , je suis au 35. les 4 derniers sont passé beaucoup plus vite que d'autre. je pensait que ce serait de plus en plus dur.
j'arrête pour ce soir.
bon courage.


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je m'y suis remis un peu ce soir , je suis au 35. les 4 derniers sont passé beaucoup plus vite que d'autre. je pensait que ce serait de plus en plus dur.
> j'arrête pour ce soir.
> bon courage.


Niveau 43... encore et toujours ... Quand tu passeras et que me verras assise sur le bord de la route, tu voudras bien m'apporter un peu d'aide, dis  :rose: ?

Allez, bonne nuit à tous et courage pour les "énigmeurs" de la nuit


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

... mais y'en a qui pas que ça a faire dans la journée aussi !!    (rho ça va j'plaisante ! )

Bon j'suis en train de m'auto épiler le crâne avec le niveau 7 ... je sais que vous en êtes déjà à l'empire state building mais l'immeuble de bas étage a besoin d'aide ! J'ai le son, j'ai fais tout comme l'indice musique me dit...je coupe, redecoupe, colle, recolle, mixe....et toujours ce bruit qui va me tuer !!!!!????  :rateau:  

please...help meeeee !  Croyez que vous êtes ma dernière chancce !


----------



## lalsaco (19 Juillet 2005)

'lalsaco est de retour après un we éprouvant (c'est dingue ce qu'on peut-faire comme cartons pour démménager).  Je suis content que ce fil ait autant de succès. Bon, moi je planche toujours sur la 46  



			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 43... encore et toujours ... Quand tu passeras et que me verras assise sur le bord de la route, tu voudras bien m'apporter un peu d'aide, dis :rose: ?
> 
> Allez, bonne nuit à tous et courage pour les "énigmeurs" de la nuit


 
@Virpeen: félicitation pour ta progression fulgurante. encore un effort et tu pouras m'aider sur la 46. Pour la 43, c'est le même principe qu'une énigme passée. Repense aux différentes méthodes utilisées au cours du jeu et que tu peux appliquer ici... Je sais c'est pas clair, mais je ne peux pas en dire de trop...


----------



## kaviar (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ... mais y'en a qui pas que ça a faire dans la journée aussi !!    (rho ça va j'plaisante ! )
> 
> Bon j'suis en train de m'auto épiler le crâne avec le niveau 7 ... je sais que vous en êtes déjà à l'empire state building mais l'immeuble de bas étage a besoin d'aide ! J'ai le son, j'ai fais tout comme l'indice musique me dit...je coupe, redecoupe, colle, recolle, mixe....et toujours ce bruit qui va me tuer !!!!!????  :rateau:
> 
> please...help meeeee !  Croyez que vous êtes ma dernière chancce !




Il faudrait aller plus vite si tu veux rattraper les autres !!!


----------



## lalsaco (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ... mais y'en a qui pas que ça a faire dans la journée aussi !!    (rho ça va j'plaisante ! )
> 
> Bon j'suis en train de m'auto épiler le crâne avec le niveau 7 ... je sais que vous en êtes déjà à l'empire state building mais l'immeuble de bas étage a besoin d'aide ! J'ai le son, j'ai fais tout comme l'indice musique me dit...je coupe, redecoupe, colle, recolle, mixe....et toujours ce bruit qui va me tuer !!!!!????  :rateau:
> 
> please...help meeeee !  Croyez que vous êtes ma dernière chancce !


 
Salut Dool,

J'ai peur que tu fasses fausse route. Si tu as le son, il est entier. Il n'y a rien à couper ou coller. Mais il faut en effet le triturer un peu. si ca marche pas, essaye plusieurs fois.


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

Ca rend nerveux ce truc !!   

J'édite par sympathie  (même si j'suis grillée en dessous !  )


----------



## kaviar (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu relis ma première phrase et t'as une réponse convenable... bon j'vais voir ailleurs quoi...les "non-accro" n'ont plus leur place ici ??
> Tes paroles ne sont pas du caviar a toi !




Ce n'est pas une critique, mais un *indice* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dool (19 Juillet 2005)

:rose: merci....ça aussi j'avais essayer mais ça marchais pas non plus...mais bon je vais persévérer dans ce sens alors...
Merci les loulous !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :rose: merci....ça aussi j'avais essayer mais ça marchais pas non plus...mais bon je vais persévérer dans ce sens alors...
> Merci les loulous !



Quand tu cliques sur "musique" ça te donne déjà la façon de positionner le son 

edit/ je suis  au niveau 20. Je rame (comme d'hab', oui je sais  )


----------



## Balooners (19 Juillet 2005)

Et bien moi, malgré quelques conseils de Stramac, je reste bloqué au 24 je dois être débile au possible


----------



## lalsaco (19 Juillet 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi, malgré quelques conseils de Stramac, je reste bloqué au 24 je dois être débile au possible


 
En fait il faut traduire ce que tu vois pour avoir le mot. Au-dessus de la ligne horizontale, c'est un exemple. Au fait, ca te fait penser à quoi ces baguettes et autres Hamburger ??

Je crois que tu cherches trop compliqué.

lalsaco.


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 43... encore et toujours ... Quand tu passeras et que me verras assise sur le bord de la route, tu voudras bien m'apporter un peu d'aide, dis  :rose: ?
> 
> Allez, bonne nuit à tous et courage pour les "énigmeurs" de la nuit



je viens d'y arriver. ça a l'air très obscure.


----------



## ederntal (19 Juillet 2005)

Euh les gars, pour y arriver si vite : vous regardez l'aide des forums d'ouverture facile ou koi ?


----------



## Xman (19 Juillet 2005)

Niveau 26 .......

J'ai tout, sauf l'image winmap edit : non j'ai 


merci Xman


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

j'ai passé le niveau 21 en 3 mn, c'est vraiment tout ou rien, moi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

Arrrgh ! j'ai trouvé l'indice du 22. Faut que je trouve quoi en faire  :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Arrrgh ! j'ai trouvé l'indice du 22. Faut que je trouve quoi en faire  :mouais:


tu demandes le 22 à Asnières. c'est quoi le 22 déjà?

je bloque sur le 43.


----------



## lalsaco (19 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> tu demandes le 22 à Asnières. c'est quoi le 22 déjà?
> 
> je bloque sur le 43.


C'est le même principe qu'une énigme précedente.
Un petit conseil, il ne faut pas se laisser impressionner par toutes ces erreurs, elles ne sont valables que sur PC  

Lalsaco attends de l'aide sur la 47


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon j'avais un peu laissé tomber et je viens de m'y remettre, donc j'en suis au niveau 7, j'ai la bande sonore, je l'ai inversé via Peak et j'ai beau l'accéler ou la ralentir j'en retire rien de concret, pas de phrase féminine audible, un petit coup de main SVP...


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avais un peu laissé tomber et je viens de m'y remettre, donc j'en suis au niveau 7, j'ai la bande sonore, je l'ai inversé via Peak et j'ai beau l'accéler ou la ralentir j'en retire rien de concret, pas de phrase féminine audible, un petit coup de main SVP...



pourtant si mes souvenirs sont bon c'est ça. accélères encore un peu.


----------



## Xman (19 Juillet 2005)

Oui, vitesse....essetiv  


Je suis toujours sur le 26 et sur PC ouf pour une fois.....

Une indication pour trouver le code 

J'ai l'image jpg
j'ai le .swf
j'ai le "traducteur"

code ???


----------



## lalsaco (19 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vitesse....essetiv
> 
> 
> Je suis toujours sur le 26 et sur PC ouf pour une fois.....
> ...


 
Alors, si je me rappelle bien, le code est contenu dans le fichier image.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> pourtant si mes souvenirs sont bon c'est ça. accélères encore un peu.


Merci j'ai accéléré par pas de 10% et j'ai juste l'impression d'avoir à faire à un tigre rugissant...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> tu demandes le 22 à Asnières. c'est quoi le 22 déjà?
> 
> je bloque sur le 43.



la toile d'araignée


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Merci j'ai accéléré par pas de 10% et j'ai juste l'impression d'avoir à faire à un tigre rugissant...



avec audiacity j'avais fait une ou deux grosse accélérations. 

j'ai passé le 43. je crois que je cherchais simple quand il fallait faire simple


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> la toile d'araignée




Y a pourtant un indice dans la toile. bien observer partout.


----------



## Xman (19 Juillet 2005)

Il faut vraiment accélérer......

J'suis au 27 

Dûr le 26...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Y a pourtant un indice dans la toile. bien observer partout.



j'ai déjà le mot


----------



## lalsaco (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> la toile d'araignée


 
Qu'est ce que t'appelle toile d'arraignée ?
Bref, essaye et tu verras (c'est ce que Swan dirai)


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà le mot



suivre la procédure habituelle et observer   



j'ai passé le 44. c'est vraiment tordu parfois


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juillet 2005)

Je vous annonce que je coince complètement sur le niveau 43 !
Un petit bout d'aide dans le coin ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je vous annonce que je coine complètement sur le niveau 43 !
> Un petit bout d'aide dans le coin ? :rose:


43   

moi j'en suis toujours au 26-27 , je m'y suis pas encore remise ... je me sens loin et seule


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je vous annonce que je coince complètement sur le niveau 43 !
> Un petit bout d'aide dans le coin ? :rose:



il ne faut pas penser compliqué.  
ne pas penser à un code, mais penser plutôt à quelque chose qu'on à déjà fait . des nombres, des points, des lignes.
(si tu as besoin d'un indice supplémentaire: mp.


j'ai arrêté au 50, j'ai trouvé un indice qui me fait peur.  :affraid:


----------



## kaviar (19 Juillet 2005)

Un peu callé au 36 je ne comprends pas bien le 3x5 et le 5[2]. Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les niveaux en question ??


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'avais un peu laissé tomber et je viens de m'y remettre, donc j'en suis au niveau 7, j'ai la bande sonore, je l'ai inversé via Peak et j'ai beau l'accéler ou la ralentir j'en retire rien de concret, pas de phrase féminine audible, un petit coup de main SVP...



Salut DJ,

Je ne sais pas si tu y es arrivé à l'heure où je m'y remets (bloqué au 35 cette nuit ...),

mais tout est dit dans ton post


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Juillet 2005)

toujours bloqué au 35, alors que je crois avoir trouvé les différents éléments de l'énigme.

Souci ... souci ... souci ...


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juillet 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un peu callé au 36 je ne comprends pas bien le 3x5 et le 5[2]. Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les niveaux en question ??


Le 3x5 c'était en rapport avec le jeu de téléphone, non ? Tu devrais facilement retrouver...
Peut-être que si tu as déjà trouvé les autres, ça te suffira pour trouver le ... ?


----------



## Virpeen (19 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> toujours bloqué au 35, alors que je crois avoir trouvé les différents éléments de l'énigme.
> 
> Souci ... souci ... souci ...


Oh oui : je m'en souviens de celui-là  Il m'a causé bien du souci !!!!!
mp ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

Je suis coincé au 24 avec les hamburgers  :hein:


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui : je m'en souviens de celui-là  Il m'a causé bien du souci !!!!!
> mp ?



Bingo sus au 36


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je suis coincé au 24 avec les hamburgers  :hein:



avec celui là c'est tout ou rien


 :casse:  :casse:  :casse:      :casse:    :casse:


----------



## Balooners (20 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> avec celui là c'est tout ou rien
> 
> 
> :casse:  :casse:  :casse:      :casse:    :casse:


 C'est hallucinant mais j'ai toujours rien compris


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Juillet 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est hallucinant mais j'ai toujours rien compris



c'est que t'es un zéro

  :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## Balooners (20 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> c'est que t'es un zéro
> 
> :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:




 :mouais:


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Juillet 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:




quand t'auras compris, tu m'en voudra moins ou tu me détestera à jamais. C'est l'un ou c'est l'autre

j'étais à la limite du spoiler (je le suis encore plus)


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je suis coincé au 24 avec les hamburgers  :hein:



la flêche du haut, doit t'aider à traduire une partie des fritesmacdo......


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

27 27 27 27 27 27 27 27  :affraid:


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

@ Mortyblake: T'es vraiment diabolique avec Balooners. MDR
@ Xman: T'es bloqué à la 27 ? C'est laquelle déjà ?


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

Cryptage....
URL décimal binaire.....

Faisant référence à l'enigme 6 et 24 , la première en décimale et la 2 eme en Binaire...


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Lalsaco attends de l'aide sur la 47


Alors, du nouveau ?
As-tu trouvé le fichier ?


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Alors, du nouveau ?
> As-tu trouvé le fichier ?


 
J'ai trouvé le MOT.html, mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire. J'ai beau creuser, je n'obtient rien... Je continue de chercher.

Edit: niveau 48.


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Cryptage....
> URL décimal binaire.....
> 
> Faisant référence à l'enigme 6 et 24 , la première en décimale et la 2 eme en Binaire...


 
En effet, la 27 peut poser problème. Elle est pas vraiment compliquée, mais il faut y aller doucement et procéder de facon méthodique. Va jusqu'qu bout du raisonnement!

 Sur le forum d'ouverture facile, il y a des tables pour les mac-users. Ca peut t'aider.

Sinon, regarde bien l'image, il y a de tout petit détails...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> la flêche du haut, doit t'aider à traduire une partie des fritesmacdo......



Pffff ! Il me faudrait une calculatrice ou un site pour décoder


----------



## Balooners (20 Juillet 2005)

Bon, j'ai réussi, mais j'ai dû utiliser la calculatrice Apple en mode programmeur ...

Merci quand même 

PS j'avais deviné depuis pas mal de temps que c'était du binaire, ce que je ne comprenais pas c'était comment le transcrire.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

je n'en suis absolument pas là mais il me semble que pour le binaire , google est notre ami ... i ly'a des site qui peuvent être très utiles pour décoder


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pffff ! Il me faudrait une calculatrice ou un site pour décoder



Indice : les tirets sont des séparateurs, et relis bien ce que t'ai écrit concernant la barre d'a d r e s s e


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

Toujours niveau 27

Après le cryptage XOR, les nombres binaires ne correspondent pas à des lettres. Me suis-je trompé qqpart


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Toujours niveau 27
> 
> Après le cryptage XOR, les nombres binaires ne correspondent pas à des lettres. Me suis-je trompé qqpart


 
Je ne crois pas. Enfin j'en sais rien. Pra contre, avant d'avoir la réponse, il te reste une clé à passer. Jette un coup d'oeil dessus, ca t'aidera peut-etre.


Lalsaco est bloqué à la 48. Putain de farfadet.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

j'ai repris la 27 et j'ai rien capté ...


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Lalsaco est bloqué à la 48. Putain de farfadet.


Ah, mon beau soleil... (indice pas forcément évident, mais il parait que j'en dis trop).


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai repris la 27 et j'ai rien capté ...


As-tu trouvé les 2 clés pour le decryptage ?

Sinon, il faut avancer pas à pas et aller jusqu'au bout. Elle est pas très compliquée à comprendre, mais elle est assez fastidieuse à résoudre.


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mon beau soleil... (indice pas forcément évident, mais il parait que j'en dis trop).


 
Ouh, ca sent le retour de baton ca. T'as mal pris le MP qu je t'ai envoyé il y a qq jours Starmac?

Du soleil... On va bien voir ce que ca donne.


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> As-tu trouvé les 2 clés pour le decryptage ?
> 
> Sinon, il faut avancer pas à pas et aller jusqu'au bout. Elle est pas très compliquée à comprendre, mais elle est assez fastidieuse à résoudre.


oui mais je comprends pas par quoi il faut commencer  :rose:


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas. Enfin j'en sais rien. Pra contre, avant d'avoir la réponse, il te reste une clé à passer. Jette un coup d'oeil dessus, ca t'aidera peut-etre.



Non, elle ne m'aide pas....

ma traduction du binaire ne me donne que des chiffre entre 5 et 29, lesquels en ASCII ne correspondent qu'a des actions, mais pas des caractères ni des chiffres


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je comprends pas par quoi il faut commencer :rose:


 
Par le début. Tout est marqué, il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les indications.


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Ouh, ca sent le retour de baton ca. T'as mal pris le MP qu je t'ai envoyé il y a qq jours Starmac?
> 
> Du soleil... On va bien voir ce que ca donne.



Non, je plaisante  Quand je dis Soleil, pense lumière, sp....


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais je comprends pas par quoi il faut commencer  :rose:



La flêche du haut te donne le point de départ ou le m..


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Non, je plaisante  Quand je dis Soleil, pense lumière, sp....


 
Ca sert à classer les couleurs. C'est fait mais j'ai pas pigé à quoi servent les nombres...

@ Maiwen : Vas-y Maiwen, t'es sur la bonne voie.
@ Xman : Jette un coup d'oeil ici et là. Bon, j'avoue que celle ci je l'ai passée sur un PC (au boulot):rose:


----------



## da capo (20 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à classer les couleurs. C'est fait mais j'ai pas pigé à quoi servent les nombres...


Tu n'as pas le pied marin, toi...


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

ben c'est cool je suis sur la bonne voie  mais maintenant je sais plus ...  

c'est vrai je vois pas ce qu'il faut faire avec le niveau 24 ... et je comprends rien à la page qu'ils  ont donné pour les macs ...  :rose:


----------



## dool (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est fou c'qu'il écrit comme un pied l'gaillard !   J'suis même pas sûre d'avoir les bonnes lettres du mot  :hosto: 
Puis j'bloque sur l'association des lettres " M A C " comme par hasard


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou c'qu'il écrit comme un pied l'gaillard !   J'suis même pas sûre d'avoir les bonnes lettres du mot  :hosto:
> Puis j'bloque sur l'association des lettres " M A C " comme par hasard


tu peux préciser ? c'est quoi le 20 ?


----------



## dool (20 Juillet 2005)

le 20 c'est :

formes X courbes = 

J'ai fais tout ce qu'il fallais pour obtenir des lettres mais j'arrive pas a faire un mot


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> le 20 c'est :
> 
> formes X courbes =
> 
> J'ai fais tout ce qu'il fallais pour obtenir des lettres mais j'arrive pas a faire un mot


tu as superposé ? ni à l'endroit ni dans l'ordre


----------



## dool (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as superposé ? ni à l'endroit ni dans l'ordre



Moui !  si j'suis pas embrouillée oui j'ai fais tout ça !  

=>  MP poulette 

EDIT : MERCIIIIIIIIIIII  !!!!!
Mais j'insiste, il écrit vraimant comme un pied


----------



## kaviar (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle ne m'aide pas....
> 
> ma traduction du binaire ne me donne que des chiffre entre 5 et 29, lesquels en ASCII ne correspondent qu'a des actions, mais pas des caractères ni des chiffres




Regarde dans l'aide, ils te donnent un table pour les utilisateurs MAC


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Regarde dans l'aide, ils te donnent un table pour les utilisateurs MAC


je comprends rien à la page moi ... 

et puis je comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire avec le niveau 24 déjà


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à classer les couleurs. C'est fait mais j'ai pas pigé à quoi servent les nombres...
> 
> :




Si tu as les nombres et l'ordre des couleurs tu as tout. 
on fait et refait beaucoup de chose avec ces énigmes.  

je viens de rentrer j'ai pas le courage de m'attaquer au 50. :casse:


----------



## Virpeen (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je comprends rien à la page moi ...
> 
> et puis je comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire avec le niveau 24 déjà


J'comprends plus rien, moi   : t'en es au 24 ou au 27 ? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'comprends plus rien, moi   : t'en es au 24 ou au 27 ? :rose:


au  niveau 27 mais dans ce niveau il faut se référer au niveaux 6 et 24 aussi ... et je bloque


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> au  niveau 27 mais dans ce niveau il faut se référer au niveaux 6 et 24 aussi ... et je bloque



Il faut uniquement se référer à la méthode qui ta permis de résoudre les deux autres enigmes


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> au  niveau 27 mais dans ce niveau il faut se référer au niveaux 6 et 24 aussi ... et je bloque


Il faut reprendre la même façon de traiter une info. lui faire subir un truc que tu as utiliser au niveau 6 et un autre du niveau 24. L'important c'est de savoir ce que tu vas traiter façon 6 et 24 (mais c'est pas trop compliqué). 
Si je me souviens bien il faut aussi trouver les clés.
bon courage


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

je dois vraiment être une m**** je comprends absolument pas ...


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

27, toujours 27

pour le cryptage XOR : 1+1 = bien 0, pas 10 ??

car plus j'en lis moins je comprends


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 27, toujours 27
> 
> pour le cryptage XOR : 1+1 = bien 0, pas 10 ??
> 
> car plus j'en lis moins je comprends


et plus on m'explique moins je comprends


----------



## Virpeen (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 27, toujours 27
> 
> pour le cryptage XOR : 1+1 = bien 0, pas 10 ??
> 
> car plus j'en lis moins je comprends


Le principe du Xor est la comapraison entre deux chaînes binaires : 1xor1=0; 1xor0=1; 0xor1=1 et 0xor0=0... Pour pouvoir comparer deux chaînes binaires, il faut trouver un mot et le comparer à la clé Xor (à trouver  !) 

C'est plus clair ?


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

on a réussi  quelle équipe


----------



## Virpeen (20 Juillet 2005)

Niveau 46 : je sèche...  C'est encore un truc tout con, c'est ça qui est terrible ! :rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

ben moi 28 ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Et moi toujours au McDo© du 24


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Et moi toujours au McDo© du 24



frite = 1
macdo = o







30


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Juillet 2005)

J'ai lu d'une traite tous les post de la journée avant de m'y remettre c'est complètement surréaliste, on croirait une bande de fous échappés de l'asile. Il vaut mieux que ça ne tombe pas dans les mains de la police.

Je retourne dans la boucle infernale 38...  

J'ai prévu la poche de glaçons, ça commence déjà à chauffer 

:hosto: :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## Virpeen (20 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu d'une traite tous les post de la journée avant de m'y remettre c'est complètement surréaliste, on croirait une bande de fous échappés de l'asile. Il vaut mieux que ça ne tombe pas dans les mains de la police.
> 
> Je retourne dans la boucle infernale 38...
> 
> ...


Qui est le plus tordu : swan ou les joueurs ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> frite = 1
> macdo = o


Je sais , mais c'est ce p****n de système binaire !


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je sais , mais c'est ce p****n de système binaire !


le lien que je t'ai passé t'aidera 
et si tu réflechis au mot d'en haut ( souviens toi de la flèche dans plusieurs niveaux ) tu auras déjà deux lettres il me semble


----------



## Virpeen (20 Juillet 2005)

Je vais reposer les quelques neurones qui me restent...
Ne travaillez pas trop tard


----------



## Xman (20 Juillet 2005)

32  

31 passé en 3 mn....ça fait du bien !

bon , du repos maintenant ....j'arrête.... enfin pour aujourd'hui

bye 

 :sleep:


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 32
> 
> 31 passé en 3 mn....ça fait du bien !
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit les petits, fermer les yeux et faites de beaux rêves ...

Pom-po-po-pum, Pom-pom-pom-pom

Le marchand de sable est passé 
 :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: 

Bon, suis toujours sur 38, ça coince ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Niveau 46 : je sèche...  C'est encore un truc tout con, c'est ça qui est terrible ! :rose:



tu as raison. pour celui là il faut au plus simple ou au plus con


----------



## MortyBlake (21 Juillet 2005)

36 à 40, faut pas abuser des bonnes choses.

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## lalsaco (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous les acharnés d'ouverture facile.

Ça fait tout juste une semaine que vous cogiter sur ces énigmes à cause de moi. Je suis sur qu'ils y en a qui y repense la nuit (qu'ils se dénoncent!).

Je propose de faire un petit bilan : à quel niveau en êtes vous ?

Perso, j'attaque le 49 pendant les heures creuses du boulôt , donc ca avance pas vite...


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Juillet 2005)

J'ai pensé devenir fou sur le 50. c'est très long. et quand on croit avoir enfin la réponse, ben non il faut encore se prendre la tête. :casse: 
le 51 est un vrai plaisir à coté.


----------



## dool (21 Juillet 2005)

Je suis seulement au 25 !  J'arrive pas à dépasser le message d'erreur ... mais côté psy ça va, j'ai pas encore péter les plombs...et le sommeil est encore calme....  Le pire ça va être quand je vais revenir de 10 jours sans connection et que j'aurai perdu toutes les "façons de faire" pour finir les niveaux !   
Aller bonne continuation à vous autres !  
Vous me ferez un signe quand l'un de vous sera consacré maître de l'univers  :love:


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2005)

Purée vous zetes trop loin là...


----------



## dool (21 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée vous zetes trop loin là...



Nan mais toi t'as une excuse, tu bosses comme un fou là ! ... Quand t'auras le temps tu verras ça ira vite


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2005)

Merci Dooly bleutée,
J'ai aussi essayé The black Room...la je bloque direct a la 2eme etape...lol


----------



## Virpeen (21 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous les acharnés d'ouverture facile.
> 
> Ça fait tout juste une semaine que vous cogiter sur ces énigmes à cause de moi. Je suis sur qu'ils y en a qui y repense la nuit (qu'ils se dénoncent!).
> 
> ...


Pareil : niveau 49 attaqué ce matin !   Mais moi, je l'attaque seulement pendant mes heures creuses de vacances


----------



## Virpeen (21 Juillet 2005)

Niveau 50 !!!!

Patauge totale...

Edit : idée !!!! Faut tout refaire


----------



## lalsaco (21 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est j'y suis.

J'ai bien une idée. Je pousse jusqu'au bout et on verra bien ce que ca donne.

@NED: Qu'est ce que tu appelle le second niveau dans Dark Room ? Tu cherches à résoudre la salle blanche ?


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> @NED: Qu'est ce que tu appelle le second niveau dans Dark Room ? Tu cherches à résoudre la salle blanche ?



Heu.. ba la deuxieme étape quoi.
Ou y'a des cercles qui changent de couleur sur chaque facette et qui tournent avec des chtites planettes. Quand t'appuies plusieurs fois elles changent de couleur...
Jte racontes pas les combinaisons...
ARG!


----------



## MortyBlake (21 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous les acharnés d'ouverture facile.
> 
> Ça fait tout juste une semaine que vous cogiter sur ces énigmes à cause de moi. Je suis sur qu'ils y en a qui y repense la nuit (qu'ils se dénoncent!).
> 
> ...



Les papys ne te disent pas merci. Boulot le jour, ouverture-facile là nuit. Je te raconte pas l'état au bout d'une semaine, tout ça pour arriver au 42 ...


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

*lalsaco* 

farfelues n'est pas le bon terme pour ces enigmes......

ceci dit, 
oui, j'en dors mal
oui, ça m'enerve
oui, j'veux aller au bout


36   

et ce n'est pas un aveu de faiblesse....


----------



## lalsaco (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> *lalsaco*
> 
> farfelues n'est pas le bon terme pour ces enigmes......
> 
> ...


 
C'est bizarre, dans le Hall of Fame, il y a déjà un Xman qui a passé les 50 premiers niveaux... Tu savais que t'avais un homonyme ?

Allez, encore un peu de courage, il ne te reste plus que 34 énigmes à passer


----------



## NED (22 Juillet 2005)

Une bagatelle...


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Juillet 2005)

je me suis arraché les cheveux sur le 60.  :casse: 
mais je suis passé


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juillet 2005)

Wouahh  chuis à la ramasse moi qui galère sur la N°7 (bon j'ai commencé qu'hier soir ) ... mais ça promet de belle futures prises de tête !!!:hein: :hosto:


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

Hello 

Je coince au 37 .... qui pourtant n'a pas l'air dur.
Je n'arrive pas à faire le lien avec tous les indices
Une piste ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Je coince au 37 .... qui pourtant n'a pas l'air dur.
> Je n'arrive pas à faire le lien avec tous les indices
> Une piste ?




tout est sur l'image. il y a un certain nombre de références, qui doivent te mettre sur la piste. 
un petit coup de google avec deux des trois indices et tu trouveras sans problème de quoi il s'agit.


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Je coince au 37 .... qui pourtant n'a pas l'air dur.
> Je n'arrive pas à faire le lien avec tous les indices
> Une piste ?


hey tu m'as même pas attendue !! moi j'en suis restée avec le phoque ... j'entends pas le son alors forcément ça aide pas ... disons que j'ai été un peu occupée ces derniers jours ... :love:


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> tout est sur l'image. il y a un certain nombre de références, qui doivent te mettre sur la piste.
> un petit coup de google avec deux des trois indices et tu trouveras sans problème de quoi il s'agit.



oui, je vois.....mais je ne vois pas....film.....


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hey tu m'as même pas attendue !! moi j'en suis restée avec le phoque ... j'entends pas le son alors forcément ça aide pas ... disons que j'ai été un peu occupée ces derniers jours ... :love:



par qui ????


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> par qui ????


par une æs hier soir :love: 

mais ça n'est pas le propos ... moi j'entends aucun son pour le phoque ... ça me préoccupe


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> par une æs hier soir :love:
> 
> mais ça n'est pas le propos ... moi j'entends aucun son pour le phoque ... ça me préoccupe



mets du son !!! ça fait reuh reuuuuuuuuh reuh ....etc...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> mets du son !!! ça fait reuh reuuuuuuuuh reuh ....etc...


j'ai mis le son au maximum ... mais rien ... déjà dans le niveau 7 j'avais pas de son ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> oui, je vois.....mais je ne vois pas....film.....



  t'es bien au 37? je comprends pas cette histoire film. Est ce que tu vois les indices sur l'image?
même si il y a  au moins 2 réponses possibles (une seule marche) tu dois les trouver sans problème.

google (les indices).


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

fallait trouver le juste texte....  

38-2


----------



## Xman (22 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> t'es bien au 37? je comprends pas cette histoire film. Est ce que tu vois les indices sur l'image?
> même si il y a  au moins 2 réponses possibles (une seule marche) tu dois les trouver sans problème.
> 
> google (les indices).



lumière....noir....jesus  ouais j'ai beaucoup d'imagination


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> lumière....noir....jesus  ouais j'ai beaucoup d'imagination



on doit pas avoir les même réglages d'écran.
pense à zoomer sur l'image.


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> on doit pas avoir les même réglages d'écran.
> pense à zoomer sur l'image.


 Y a du relachement, ça spoile un max ce soir    

Suis au 46, je crains le pire, d'autant que le forum est fermé.


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Y a du relachement, ça spoile un max ce soir
> 
> Suis au 46, je crains le pire, d'autant que le forum est fermé.



je vois des trucs sans rien faire qu'Xman ne voit pas je lui dis juste de regarder.  
T'as raison je ne le ferais plus :rose:


----------



## bugman (23 Juillet 2005)

Lut !

Bon, j'arrete pour ce soir. Je suis passé aujourd'hui du numero 7 au numero 17 !
C'est celui avec 1 fractale et du code PHP. Il parait que c'est simple lol  :rose:
Je vous rejoins bientot :love: mais pour le moment 3 aspirines et au lit :sleep:
Merci de ne pas m'aider  je trouve ce jeu vraiment genial.

@+,
Bug.


----------



## MortyBlake (23 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut !
> 
> Bon, j'arrete pour ce soir. Je suis passé aujourd'hui du numero 7 au numero 17 !
> C'est celui avec 1 fractale et du code PHP. Il parait que c'est simple lol  :rose:
> ...



Y a pas de danger, quand on est capable de faire 10 niveaux en une soirée, c'est déjà assez facile comme ça


----------



## bugman (23 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de danger, quand on est capable de faire 10 niveaux en une soirée, c'est déjà assez facile comme ça



Evidement...  (Niveau 25)


----------



## bugman (23 Juillet 2005)

Piiiiooooouuuu ! Le 25 c'etait pas un cadeau ! 
Encore 2 (normalement)  et j'arrete pour aujourd'hui !

*Edition :*

Lut !
Petit probleme, j'ai l'adresse de l'exe, l'image et le mot de passe mais pas de windows (jamais je n'aurais cru qu'il me servirait encore un jour celui la lol). En echange de ces 3 elements quelqu'un peut m'aider a passer au 27 ? D'avance merci. (Le forum de chez eux est sans MP aujourd'hui )
@+,
Bug.

C'est bon, je passe au 27 ! Merci mac-aïoli


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

Je bloque au niveau 3, la honte...
Est ce qu'il se pourrait qu'il me manque un logiciel ou quelques neurones ??? 


:love::love::love:


----------



## bugman (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je bloque au niveau 3, la honte...
> Est ce qu'il se pourrait qu'il me manque un logiciel ou quelques neurones ???
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




Lut,

Pas de logiciel pour le 3 (non,non) !
Tu es surement encore un peu retourné de ta soirée d'hier soir !  
@+,
Bug


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut,
> 
> Pas de logiciel pour le 3 (non,non) !
> Tu es surement encore un peu retourné de ta soirée d'hier soir !
> ...


 Ben, alors, me manque du neurone...
J'aimerais bien pouvoir avancer, quelqu'un aurait un indice supplementaire?:love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben, alors, me manque du neurone...
> J'aimerais bien pouvoir avancer, quelqu'un aurait un indice supplementaire?:love:


l'indice c'est le titre de l'énigme: miroir, mais aussi ce que tu as déjà appris à faire au niveaux précédents.


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> l'indice c'est le titre de l'énigme: miroir, mais aussi ce que tu as déjà appris à faire au niveaux précédents.


 J'ai cliqué sur miroir, il apparaît dedans mais je boque là...


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cliqué sur miroir, il apparaît dedans mais je boque là...


il doit te donner une idée de quelque chose à faire comme tu avais fait au niveau précédent.
si tu te souviens du niveau 2 le 3 doit passer tout seul. il faut faire des essaies


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> il doit te donner une idée de quelque chose à faire comme tu avais fait au niveau précédent.
> si tu te souviens du niveau 2 le 3 doit passer tout seul. il faut faire des essaies


 J'arrete pas et j'en perd les cheveux...


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'arrete pas et j'en perd les cheveux...



t'en dire plus serait te donner quasiment la réponse.
mp si tu veux.


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> t'en dire plus serait te donner quasiment la réponse.
> mp si tu veux.


J'me dis que si je n'arrive pas au niveau 3, c'est que je n'arriverais pas aux autres toute seule mais là, c'est rude de bloquer comme ça...
 Je veux bien un M.P...:love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Juillet 2005)

Je suis au 65 qui n'est vraiment pas évident.
je précise pour ceux qui sont vers ces niveaux que c'est la deuxième fois que j'ai longtemps bloqué à cause de Safari et que passer à firefox me semble indispensable pour passer certains niveaux.


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au 65 qui n'est vraiment pas évident.
> je précise pour ceux qui sont vers ces niveaux que c'est la deuxième fois que j'ai longtemps bloqué à cause de Safari et que passer à firefox me semble indispensable pour passer certains niveaux.


J'en suis au 54, mais je crois que je vais faire une petite pause  
Dis-donc, "ma caille au lit", tu y passes un nombre d'heures incalculable sur ces énigmes  !
Respect... Total respect...   :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2005)

niveau 33 ... Xman j'arrive 
bon ben 34 et je bloque un peu là ... pourtant j'ai presque trouvé mais bon


----------



## Xman (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> niveau 33 ... Xman j'arrive
> bon ben 34 et je bloque un peu là ... pourtant j'ai presque trouvé mais bon



39 
 

dépêche !!!


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> 39
> 
> 
> dépêche !!!


Allez, moi je vous attends au 54... Je vous laisse le temps, pas de panique


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, moi je vous attends au 54... Je vous laisse le temps, pas de panique



52...

Pars 2 jours ... Vais-je survivre au sevrage ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

35 ... mais alors ... moi et les chiffres ça fait ... plusieurs alors bon :rose:


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'arrete pas et j'en perd les cheveux...




J'en suis au même niveau que toi, moi aussi j'ai tapé 50 choses en mirroir, si tu as la soluce, envoies moi un MP aussi SVP,
merci d'avance...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis au même niveau que toi, moi aussi j'ai tapé 50 choses en mirroir, si tu as la soluce, envoies moi un MP aussi SVP,
> merci d'avance...


NED et LaSagesse ... vous voulez aller où ? 

edit : 39 ... Xman


----------



## Talchan (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> NED et LaSagesse ... vous voulez aller où ?
> 
> edit : 39 ... Xman


ben moi je sortirai bien du niveau 5  depuis deux jours... je n'ai plus d'imagination pour les adresses des fichiers


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je sortirai bien du niveau 5  depuis deux jours... je n'ai plus d'imagination pour les adresses des fichiers


c'est quoi le 5 déjà ? c'est la capture de windows ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je sortirai bien du niveau 5  depuis deux jours... je n'ai plus d'imagination pour les adresses des fichiers



Pour celui-là, contrairement aux autres personnes, je n'ai rien téléchargé. La réponse est sur l'image (sur l'image, je me comprends  )


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Juillet 2005)

Arggg, je bloque au 66. j'ai trouvé le code, les indices, une première soluce qui renvoie sur une autre page, puis ..... 


édit: passé mais c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux. :mouais:


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> NED et LaSagesse ... vous voulez aller où ?
> edit : 39 ... Xman



Ba du 3 au 4, OUI je sais on est nul...mais on fait ce qu'on peut hein! :rose:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba du 3 au 4, OUI je sais on est nul...mais on fait ce qu'on peut hein! :rose:


oui du 3 au 4  ... pense au miroir mais pense aussi que le niveau 3 ressemble beaucoup au précédent


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous...

Plantté total au 17 :affraid:
Merci Science et vie, les motifs sont fractals... Quant au code, c'est du php, ca c'est mon voisin 
Bon et après ? Ca fait depuis 20H que je plante dessus...
Si la réponse est si évidente, je croule sous la honte car j'ai passé les autres sans trop de difficultés, du moin sans avoir aucune idée comme ici...

Help...
Merci par avance.

Avril.

EDIT : Désolé si la réponse a déjà été donnée dans le thread  mais pour ce que j'ai déjà remonté ca semple pas être abordé.


----------



## lalsaco (25 Juillet 2005)

@ Avril: Tu cherche trop compliqué, mais alors vraiment trop compliqué.

@ Ned et LaSAGEsse: Vous avez vu Gothica? Ca peut vous aider mais c'est pas obligatoire. Pour rappel, les 10 premiers niveau sont là pour apprendre comment l'auteur peut être tordu. Une fois que vous aurez trouvé, ça vous paraîtra absolument évident!

@ n'improte qui qui a passé le 52: Je pense avoir identifié les 4 sons, mais ca ne donne rien après. QQN peut me confirmer ou infirmer par MP que ce sont les bons?  

@Mac-aïoli: Vu le temps pourri qu'on a du côté de Strasbourg, je comprends pourquoi tu passe tes vacances à plancher sur ouverture faicle


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Désolé mais je ne comprend toujours rien au niveau 17


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> @ n'improte qui qui a passé le 52: Je pense avoir identifié les 4 sons, mais ca ne donne rien après. QQN peut me confirmer ou infirmer par MP que ce sont les bons?
> 
> @Mac-aïoli: Vu le temps pourri qu'on a du côté de Strasbourg, je comprends pourquoi tu passe tes vacances à plancher sur ouverture faicle



Le problème c'est que je ne suis pas Strasbourgeois mais d'un pays où il fait toujours beau   . 
t'inquiètes je ne passe pas toutes mes journées dessus, il y a des moments où je stagne et d'autres où ça va très vite. On retrouve toujours un peu le même cheminement pour trouver les indices cachés et pour résoudre les énigmes. Il y en a même qui sont plus une chasse (tordue) aux indices plus que des énigmes.   

MP pour tes sons.


----------



## lalsaco (25 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Désolé mais je ne comprend toujours rien au niveau 17


 
Un conseil pour cette énigme: arrete de penser! Si tu penses pas, tu trouveras.


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Désolé, je dois veritablement passer pour un abruti...
mais ca vient toujours pas...


----------



## lalsaco (25 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je dois veritablement passer pour un abruti...
> mais ca vient toujours pas...


 
C'est dur de te dire autre chos sans te dévoiler la solution. Tout est sur la page. Lit...


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2005)

Hey, je suis au 5...
J'ai les 2 MDP mais quand je les tapes ca marche po...


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé.
En fait, la réponse est évidente.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Hey, je suis au 5...
> J'ai les 2 MDP mais quand je les tapes ca marche po...


T'es sûr d'avoir les bon mots de passe ??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

Bon pour le moment suis bloqué au niveau 11 ...

(En tout cas, il a une vilaine écriture Swann je trouve...!! )


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour le moment suis bloqué au niveau 11 ...
> 
> (En tout cas, il a une vilaine écriture Swann je trouve...!! )


c'est quoi le niveau 11 ? une liste de courses ? 

ps: NED, donne tes mdp en mp pour voir si c'est bien ça 

edit : moi je suis au niveau 44 et je me sens un peu bloquée là


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Je dois partir, mais juste avant :

J'en suis à l'énigme 20...
Il faut bien retourner l'image de manière à avoir les icones dans le bon sens et ensuite supperposer les deux mots ?
Je suis sur la bonne voie ? Car j'ai beau triturer mes deux mots, je n'arrive pas à en former...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le niveau 11 ? une liste de courses ?
> 
> ps: NED, donne tes mdp en mp pour voir si c'est bien ça
> 
> edit : moi je suis au niveau 44 et je me sens un peu bloquée là


Nan le 11 c'est un post it avec écrit bonne chance pour le 12 eme niveau.....


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je dois partir, mais juste avant :
> 
> J'en suis à l'énigme 20...
> Il faut bien retourner l'image de manière à avoir les icones dans le bon sens et ensuite supperposer les deux mots ?
> Je suis sur la bonne voie ? Car j'ai beau triturer mes deux mots, je n'arrive pas à en former...


ben si tu pouvais juste dire ce qui se passe dans la 20 ... moi à chaque fois j'oublie  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour le niveau 11 , il faut observer ce qu'il te dit en plus de "bonne chance" ... tu remarques rien ?


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Dans la 20, tu as deux icones retournées avec en dessous de chacune d'elle :formes, courbes


Merci d'avance


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

elles sont à l'endroit ces deux icônes, il faut seulement que tu trouve ce qu'elle cachent

edit : non en effet elle ne sont pas à l'endroit, mais avant de les retourner il faut que tu trouve ce qu'elles cachent voilà


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci de ton aide mais...
Je ne trouve pas ce qu'elles cachent, désolé, je comprend vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton aide mais...
> Je ne trouve pas ce qu'elles cachent, désolé, je comprend vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps...


tu as déjà passé plusieurs énigmes ... il y'en a déjà eu avec des icônes il me semble ... c'est la même démarche ... trouver à quoi correspond l'icône


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

Meerkiii maiwen.... niveau 12 !!!:love:

_Edit : rectification, niveau 13 (facile le 12 !!!)_


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as déjà passé plusieurs énigmes ... il y'en a déjà eu avec des icônes il me semble ... c'est la même démarche ... trouver à quoi correspond l'icône



Ba l'icône correspond à une image je pense... Et après ??
Encore désolé


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ba l'icône correspond à une image je pense... Et après ??
> Encore désolé


"toute image a une adresse"


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Oui, c'est bien ce qui me semblait que c'était par là , mais j'ai beau taper courbes ou formes dans tous les sens dans la barre d'adresse, je ne trouve pas...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien ce qui me semblait que c'était par là , mais j'ai beau taper courbes ou formes dans tous les sens dans la barre d'adresse, je ne trouve pas...


il faut tout leur faire à ces jeunes ... :mouais:

et l'extension avril l'extention !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Le boulet... 
Merci maiwen !!
Bon, maintenant, que j'ai l'image, la suite...


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr d'avoir les bon mots de passe ??


Heu le contraire de grand et l'animal a cornes?
c'est bien ca?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heu le contraire de grand et l'animal a cornes?
> c'est bien ca?


buffle minuscule ? nanovache ? ...   

tu donne les réponses un peu là ... pense à ceux qui viendront après


----------



## Xman (25 Juillet 2005)

Je suis arrivé à la 54 

Toujours aussi tordues...ces enigmes


PS : concervez une trace de tous les niveaux....


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis arrivé à la 54
> 
> Toujours aussi tordues...ces enigmes
> 
> ...


fallait pas m'attendre hein   ... moi je suis à la 44 et je comprends pas


----------



## Xman (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est quoi la 44 ?
Tu sais c'est vieux pour moi


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la 44 ?
> Tu sais c'est vieux pour moi


traitre  

il y'a une porte ... la porte de swan qu'il dit ...


----------



## Xman (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas m'attendre hein   ... moi je suis à la 44 et je comprends pas



Ah oui....il me semble que dans la page il y a un dessin qui me rappelle le jour où j'ai commencé le jeu....


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui....il me semble que dans la page il y a un dessin qui me rappelle le jour où j'ai commencé le jeu....


le bonhomme d'ouverture facile ?

edit : j'ai trouvé le deuxième endroit qui n'est toujours pas le bon ...


----------



## Xman (25 Juillet 2005)

Il n'y en à qu' 1 seul.....après il faut regarder de près et modifier un peu....


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en à qu' 1 seul.....après il faut regarder de près et modifier un peu....


modifier avec photoshop ou un truc comme ça ?

edit : c'est bon  j'avais fait ce qu'il fallait mais pas sur la bonne page  l'indice caché aide beaucoup  

45


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> buffle minuscule ? nanovache ? ...
> tu donne les réponses un peu là ... pense à ceux qui viendront après



Contraire de grand :
minuscule,mince,nain,maigre,réduit,chétif,malingre,faible,microscopique,insignifiant....

Bête à cornes : Orignal,cerf,vache,taureau,bouquetin,girafe,gazelle,buffle,yack,caribou,rhinocéros,licorne.....

Ca c'est de l'indice, à multiplier par le nombre de combinaisons, y'a de quoi passer des bonnes soirées d'hiver au coin du feu...


----------



## Xman (25 Juillet 2005)

Ah, je te reconnais... 

Mais tu as encore du boulot...


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juillet 2005)

je suis au 72    , j'arrête là, je parts en vacance demain   
bon courage et ne vous arraché pas trop les cheveux.
(un conseil: vers les niveau 60 utilisez Firefox plutôt que Safari qui n'affiche pas le code source de toutes les pages   )


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2005)

Je cherche partout comment ecrire en ASCII mais a chaque site les tableaux sont faux.
Par ex :
option+shift+k = la pomme Apple

He ba non? non de non...Cé MéM PO VRAI !

Alors comment je le tape moi la soluce de mon niveau(heup, chut)!!


----------



## Xman (25 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche partout comment ecrire en ASCII mais a chaque site les tableaux sont faux.
> Par ex :
> option+shift+k = la pomme Apple
> 
> ...



Quel niveau ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Quel niveau ?


6 mais je m'en occupe  

viens m'aider au niveau 45 sileutplait O


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

Le 24 est.. 
Au début je croyais à du morse, mais apparemment c'était pas ca, et d'après la citation et la recherche faite avec google sur celle-ci, ce serait du binaire...
Quest-ce qu'un amburger, une baguette droite, couchée ? Autant de question que je vais devoir résoudre. D
Un coup de main serait le bienvenu


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

les frites horizontales ne sont que des séparateurs


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Juillet 2005)

Me revoilà 
Donc les veticales seraient des ... et les amburger des ...
Donc, c'est bien du binaires, j'ai plus qu'à déchiffrer tout ca 

Alors, si c'est la premier série, en binaire,  10000 me donne : 16, soit la lettre "p"
Je suis sur la bonne voie ?
Par contre j'ai trouver (je pense) comment convertir en décimal les groupes style 10000 mais je ne sais pas comment on fait pour les chiffres seuls comme 1, car ils occupent la position zéro...

Ma réfèrence : http://membres.lycos.fr/villemingerard/Numerati/ConBin.htm

Merci d'avance

EDIT : Je pense que le 1 vaut 1 tout simplement, soit un a...

Donc j'ai "pates" pour la ligne 1

C'est ca ? 

_Sinon, j'ai fait à la main, c'est loin d'être dur, mais si il y a un moyen plus rapide..._


----------



## bugman (25 Juillet 2005)

Lut !


0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 (binaire)
x x x x x x x x
1
2 6 3 1
8 4 2 6 8 4 2 1
= (1*0)+(2*0)+(4*0)+(8*0)+(16*1)+(32*0)+(64*0)+(128*0) = 16 (dec)



0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 (bin)
x x x x x x x x
1
2 6 3 1
8 4 2 6 8 4 2 1
= (1*1)+(2*0)+(4*0)+(8*0)+(16*0)+(32*0)+(64*0)+(128*0) = 1 (dec)


@+,
Bug.


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2005)

Ho p'tain, sont loin eux...
On dirait Heinstein en pleine transe de maths!


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Juillet 2005)

Oui, ca me fait tout drôle à moi 
C'est bien, je rentre en seconde, je connais le binaire et j'ai déjà entendu causer du code ascii...
Pas mal, ces énigmes, dommage que ca ne touche qu'à l'informatique, c'est marrant, mais c'est pas ce qui me passionne le plus...

EDIT : 25


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut !
> 
> 
> 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 (binaire)
> ...



Ce n'est pas evident de faire un tableau sur un forum :mouais: j'espere que c'est clair (lol) :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Juillet 2005)

Oui, très clair  merci !
Par contre la 25 là ben....


----------



## bugman (26 Juillet 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Piiiiooooouuuu ! Le 25 c'etait pas un cadeau !



Comme tu dis !


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Juillet 2005)

25, deuxième partie 

"Stream gnagnagna" 



Quelqu'un aurait la gentilles de me donner un indice ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## lalsaco (26 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> 25, deuxième partie
> 
> "Stream gnagnagna"
> 
> ...


 
Hello,

C'est la quelle la 25 ? celle où on voit Swan de face et de profils ? Si c'est celle-ci, repense à la 17 et tu saura!

De mon côté, je planche sur la 53 (merci pour l'aide sur la 52). Je crois que je vais passer l'ordi par la fenêtre!


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Juillet 2005)

Oui, la 25 c'est celle où on voit Swan sous différents angles, j'en suis à la deuxième partie de la 25


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

bon ben moi je suis arrivée au niveau 50 ... c'est assez vide en effet ... de même que la partie de mon cerveau spécialement dédiée à la résolution d'énigmes     :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la 25 c'est celle où on voit Swan sous différents angles, j'en suis à la deuxième partie de la 25




c'est comme au ski, entre la flexion et le planter de baton, il y a l'...

C'et DJ qui m'a tout appris


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Juillet 2005)

Avisssse à la population:

Pour la 52, je n'ai pas pu  résoudre la fin avec Safari. Par contre possible avec Firefox


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Avisssse à la population:
> 
> Pour la 52, je n'ai pas pu  résoudre la fin avec Safari. Par contre possible avec Firefox


je vais devoir télécharger firefox alors ... merci du conseil


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2005)

Purée les pros !
BRAVO les artistes...


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Juillet 2005)

petite pause à la 58. La 57 m'a arraché les yeux...

Bon courage pour ceux qui y arrive et à demain


----------



## Xman (27 Juillet 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> petite pause à la 58. La 57 m'a arraché les yeux...



57 : J'vois ddoouubbllee    

58 : :affraid:  ...j'vois rien.....que de l'incompréhensible

"Time"


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

bon 57 ... j'me sens myope


----------



## Xman (27 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi, j'vois plus personne sur ce fil.....

Ils ont du tous abandonner


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'vois plus personne sur ce fil.....
> 
> Ils ont du tous abandonner


tu veux pas m'aider pour la 57 ?   

edit : 58 ... et comme je suis une quiche en logique


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'vois plus personne sur ce fil.....
> 
> Ils ont du tous abandonner



Non, non,

mais il y a parfois des impondérables dans la vie ... famille, enfants, amis, boulot ...


Tenez bon, on reviens


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

bon ... ben 59 sans le forum qui est en maintenance ...   

edit : 60 !  fastidieux le 59


----------



## lalsaco (28 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, j'vois plus personne sur ce fil.....
> 
> Ils ont du tous abandonner


 
Rassure toi, il y a encore du monde ici, même si on croise tjs les même.
Perso je bosse, alors j'avance pas vite.  Je bosse la 54 (le tube de London). Je cherche les points 1 et 2...


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi, il y a encore du monde ici, même si on croise tjs les même.
> Perso je bosse, alors j'avance pas vite.  Je bosse la 54 (le tube de London). Je cherche les points 1 et 2...


si tu as besoin d'aide  

hihi je vous ai rattrapé  

bon la carte qu'ils donnent n'est pas de super qualité mais les points 1 et 2 y sont


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

J'ai terminé la 58 avec beaucoup de mal...

Elles sont de plus en plus tordues

Enfin...

59 






PS j'ai abandonné les recherches complémentaires sur Gooooogle, car je suis tombé sur un site de solution.......il y en a qui gâchent tout .

pour ceux qui le veulent le lien......je ne le donnerais pas


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon, dés si déments, ce fil est dé sert thé..... Dom Mage


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

nous ( le club des 112 ) on planche sur la 60


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nous ( le club des 112 ) on planche sur la 60


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


tu veux te joindre à nous ? 

tu as fait le test de QI de swan ? il faut savoir combien tu as eu pour entrer  si tu as trop ou pas assez ça casse tout


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux te joindre à nous ?
> 
> tu as fait le test de QI de swan ? il faut savoir combien tu as eu pour entrer  si tu as trop ou pas assez ça casse tout



Il est ou ?
 et puis : "àè(!&"èèàè&@"


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Il est ou ?
> et puis : "àè(!&"èèàè&@"


dans une partie internet des forums 

( viens sur ichat on va te parler des formalités  )


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> nous ( le club des 112 ) on planche sur la 60




planche aussi sur la 60...alone in the dark

 :style:  :style:  :style:

edit 61

à demain ...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Allez les zenfants : test de QI !:rateau: 
C'est par ici !  

Qui pourra nous rejoindre dans notre "Club des 112" (les 111 et 113 sont acceptés aussi Maiwen ? ? :love: ) ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez les zenfants : test de QI !:rateau:
> C'est par ici !
> 
> Qui pourra nous rejoindre dans notre "Club des 112" (les 111 et 113 sont acceptés aussi Maiwen ? ? :love: ) ?


évidemment puisque moi c'est 113  on peut faire une fourchette 110-115 mais après ...    

toujours 61 virpeen ?


----------



## Xman (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez les zenfants : test de QI !:rateau:
> C'est par ici !
> 
> Qui pourra nous rejoindre dans notre "Club des 112" (les 111 et 113 sont acceptés aussi Maiwen ? ? :love: ) ?



ouf....113


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> ouf....113


ah t'es comme moi  

bon ben maintenant on est trois dans notre collectif du 112


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> évidemment puisque moi c'est 113  on peut faire une fourchette 110-115 mais après ...
> 
> toujours 61 virpeen ?


Allez, c'est parti pour la fourchette  ! Vive le Club des 112 (ou 113 plutôt :rose: )  

Oui, toujours 61 au même stade qu'hier car pas retouché depuis le lever  !
 Et toi, t'as avancé   ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est parti pour la fourchette  ! Vive le Club des 112 (ou 113 plutôt :rose: )
> 
> Oui, toujours 61 au même stade qu'hier car pas retouché depuis le lever  !
> Et toi, t'as avancé   ?


non pareil , je m'y suis pas remise là je "retouche" les photos que mes parents ont fait de suisse et comme je pars ce soir ... ben je pense que je vais pas trop avancer ...

ps : c'est bien le club des 112 puisque c'était ton idée pour le nom au départ


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme je pars ce soir ... ben je pense que je vais pas trop avancer ...
> 
> ps : c'est bien le club des 112 puisque c'était ton idée pour le nom au départ


Oh noooooon !  Tu pars dans ta campagne sans Internet, c'est bien ça que tu es en train de nous dire :affraid: 
Ben comment je vais faire, moi ? :rose: 

ps :  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh noooooon !  Tu pars dans ta campagne sans Internet, c'est bien ça que tu es en train de nous dire :affraid:
> Ben comment je vais faire, moi ? :rose:
> 
> ps :  :rose:


oui c'est ça  ben toi tu vas faire comme d'hab  

et moi je vais m'ennuyer 

ps : on floode là :rose:


----------



## lalsaco (1 Août 2005)

Me revoilou. Bon j'ai pas avancé, j'en suis toujours à plancher sur la 53 (celle avec le métro londonnien). J'ai pas trouvé les points 1 et 2...

Comme l'a dit Xman, ce fil devient de plus en plus désert. Tous les déserteurs ont abandonnés ou ils se sont donné le mot pour partir tous ensemble en août ?   Bouh, j'ai même pas été invité...

Bon, si je peux avoir un p'tit indice pour les pt 1 et 2...  

En attendant, je vais essayé de rentrer dans le club des 112 (si vous m'acceptez). Je fais le test et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Xman (1 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilou. Bon j'ai pas avancé, j'en suis toujours à plancher sur la 53 (celle avec le métro londonnien). J'ai pas trouvé les points 1 et 2...
> 
> Comme l'a dit Xman, ce fil devient de plus en plus désert. Tous les déserteurs ont abandonnés ou ils se sont donné le mot pour partir tous ensemble en août ?   Bouh, j'ai même pas été invité...
> 
> ...



Salut,

Si tu as trouvé les points 1 et 2 c'est presque gagné.....

Je te conseille d'imprimer le plan, c'est plus facile pour la suite. on te demande ensuite (indice "du point 1 au point 2"), donc de relier ces 2 points en ligne droite...
Tu remarqueras alors que cette ligne imaginaire va croiser en son centre une station.....


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour 
Ça fait un petit moment que je ne suis pas venue aux nouvelles... Désolée... :rose: 
Avec Maiwen, on planchait sur la 62 (enfin, les 62 !)... J'en suis restée là depuis vendredi cra pas eu le temps de m'y remettre  
Si vous avez besoin d'un peu d'aide, je suis là en tout cas !


----------



## lalsaco (1 Août 2005)

Vous m'accepter Quand même ? J'ai fait 118. :rose: 
J'ai pas fait essprè


----------



## lalsaco (1 Août 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Si tu as trouvé les points 1 et 2 c'est presque gagné.....


 
C'est bien là le pb. J'ai pas ces 2 point. Sont-ils sur le plan préparé par Swan (où il y a l'adresse pour trouver les premières lettres) ?

Merci


----------



## MortyBlake (1 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien là le pb. J'ai pas ces 2 point. Sont-ils sur le plan préparé par Swan (où il y a l'adresse pour trouver les premières lettres) ?
> 
> Merci




Il ne sont * que * sur le plan de Swan. IL suffit de trouver un peit 1 et un petit 2.

Cherche partenaire pour le club des 137, sauf si les 112-113 m'accepte quand même    

Suis bloqué depuis Samedi sur la 63. Forum indispensable pour répondre. J'en ai profité pour aller faire un tour sur Mortvif. Même principe, mais moins abouti qu'ouverture-facile


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

Ben j'peux pas dire... Il manque Maiwen pour confirmer...
118 est acceptable, je pense... :rose: 
On devrait peut-être modifier les critères d'admission  ... ?
Et si on faisait le club de ceux qui vont jusqu'au bout des énigmes ? Doit pas y'en avoir bézef ?


----------



## Xman (1 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'peux pas dire... Il manque Maiwen pour confirmer...
> 118 est acceptable, je pense... :rose:
> On devrait peut-être modifier les critères d'admission  ... ?
> Et si on faisait le club de ceux qui vont jusqu'au bout des énigmes ? Doit pas y'en avoir bézef ?



Désolé...j'ai refais le test....en étant un peu moins dérangé...quoi que...il me manquais 5 réponses car un client a été un peu long au téléphone.....pffff le boulot....

Résultat..tronqué à 122 

Je vote pour le club des > à 112


----------



## MortyBlake (1 Août 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Désolé...j'ai refais le test....en étant un peu moins dérangé...quoi que...il me manquais 5 réponses car un client a été un peu long au téléphone.....pffff le boulot....
> 
> Résultat..tronqué à 122
> 
> Je vote pour le club des > à 112





			
				Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'peux pas dire... Il manque Maiwen pour confirmer...
> 118 est acceptable, je pense... :rose:
> On devrait peut-être modifier les critères d'admission  ... ?
> Et si on faisait le club de ceux qui vont jusqu'au bout des énigmes ? Doit pas y'en avoir bézef ?



Je souscris et je propose le club des MAJE (Mac Addict au Jeu d'Esprit) et comme devise le pallindromique :

"Engage le jeu que je le gagne"

ou le plus ésotérique :"In girum imus nocte et consumimur igni"   :love:   


Le concours est ouvert en attendant, la réouverture du Forum


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Je souscris et je propose le club des MAJE (Mac Addict au Jeu d'Esprit) et comme devise le pallindromique :
> 
> "Engage le jeu que je le gagne"
> 
> ...


D'enfer !!!   
Pour ma part, ça me plaît beaucoup !!! :love: 

J'adhère :love:


----------



## Xman (1 Août 2005)

J'en suis   

Mais bon, la 59 est ultra de ultra chiante.....pas de réflexion....j'aime pas


Bon j'modifie ma signature.....ça fera moins con


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> D'enfer !!!
> Pour ma part, ça me plaît beaucoup !!! :love:
> 
> J'adhère :love:




Merci, 

t'en est où ?


edit : je viens de passer la 500ème. Je suis très impressionné par mon nouveau statut et offre une tournée virtuelle générale de Chouchen


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Août 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis
> 
> Mais bon, la 59 est ultra de ultra chiante.....pas de réflexion....j'aime pas
> 
> ...




Suis d'accord, pour la 59, ceci dit si tu veux réfléchir tu vas être servi avec la 60. Je trouve que c'est la plus dure jusqu'à maintenant (niveau 64 en stand-by)


----------



## lalsaco (2 Août 2005)

Bon, bah je planche tjs sur la 54. J'enrage, je lance ce fil et tout le monde me dépasse...  

A ma décharge, j'ai pas beaucoup de temps à y consacrer en ce moment.

Si vous êtes vraiment bloqués par ce que le forum est fermé (celui d'ouverture facile hein ) j'ai trouvé un autre site pour nous les MAJE : http://mortvif.free.fr/enquete.html

C'est moins beau qu'ouverture, il y a plein de pub, mais il y a de quoi se triturer les neuronnes.

Bon moi j'y retourne. J'ai les 2 points,......... je traverse toute la ville et ........ Non, toujours rien. Elle doivent bien servir toutes ces p*&#%n de lettres ! Si près du but et toujours pas de soluc....


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi j'y retourne. J'ai les 2 points,......... je traverse toute la ville et ........ Non, toujours rien. Elle doivent bien servir toutes ces p*&#%n de lettres ! Si près du but et toujours pas de soluc....



Le forum étant fermé, je me permets ce petit indice stéganographique (à prendre ou à laisser   ) :

*...  Tu es vraiment à la croisée des chemins ....*


----------



## Xman (2 Août 2005)

Je rajouterais......

Il faut prendre la trajectoire la plus courte, donc....


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Août 2005)

* Le forum est de nouveau ouvert, les affaires reprennent *

Bon courage à tous ...


----------



## NED (3 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai plus le temps mais bon courage aux persevérants...


----------



## Romain le Malin (3 Août 2005)

:sick:

je vais passer pour un novice à côté mais j'ai découvert le site avant hier et j'ai atteint le niveau 18.
Je me suis beaucoup usé la santé sur le niveau 7 car je n'arrivais pas avoir le son sur mon mac, audacity a mis le bazar dans mes réglages. Et le comble, j'ai du utiliser mon ancien PC pour entendre le son et le modifier!!!!! 
Tant mieux si le forum est rouvert, c'est une bonne nouvelle !!!!


----------



## ptitchout (3 Août 2005)

Romain le Malin a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> 
> je vais passer pour un novice à côté mais j'ai découvert le site avant hier et j'ai atteint le niveau 18.
> Je me suis beaucoup usé la santé sur le niveau 7 car je n'arrivais pas avoir le son sur mon mac, audacity a mis le bazar dans mes réglages. Et le comble, j'ai du utiliser mon ancien PC pour entendre le son et le modifier!!!!!
> Tant mieux si le forum est rouvert, c'est une bonne nouvelle !!!!


 
Soit le bienvenu dans cette prise de tete interminable. Amuse toi bien est méfie toi, on tombe vite accro !


----------



## Virpeen (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Ça y est : ma signature est modifiée aussi !!!  
Petite liste des adhérents au "Club des MAJE" (Mac Addict au Jeu d'Esprit) :
- MortyBlake
- XMan
- lalsaco
- Virpeen

Et qui d'autre ?
 :love:


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Août 2005)

Petit raffraichissement de signature aussi.

J'enrage, je pars demain 15j loin de mon Mac et de toute connection rapide. J'en suis au niveau 72 après avoir ramer comme un malade sur le 71 (Audacity et beaucoup de patience indispensable). 

Je ne finirai pas avant de partir, by Jove


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Août 2005)

Il est bien tard et je me sens un peu seul sur ce thread.

J'ai finalement fini (enfin je crois car il faut toujours se méfier de Swan) et me sens bien triste en attendant les prochaines enigmes.

Courage à tous, grand bravo à Swan et grand merci à lalsaco grace à qui je n'ai pas foutu grand chose depuis 15 jours et l'ouverture de ce thread.

Bonnes vacances à ceux qui partent, je m'envole demain soir ...    


MAJE un jour, MAJE toujours ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, mais moi je suis passé du 5 au 6 sans rien télécharger ??? Simplement avec les codes à trouver (re-???). Par contre le 6 a l'air coquet et s'il y a de l'ascii là-dedans je suis mal barré car je n'y connais rien  :rose:




rhaaa, c'est genial ce truc... 
mais gros bloocage au niveau 6...
pourquoi vous parler d'ASCII, c'est koi ce truc la ??? 

l'ascii... mais bien sur...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

ouai, niveau 7....

heu, finalement, je l'aimais bien le niveau 6...


----------



## Talchan (4 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ouai, niveau 7....
> 
> heu, finalement, je l'aimais bien le niveau 6...


ben euh moi aussi :rose: j'ai enregistré sur Audacity pendant 2minutes : un grincement de porte, le ressac de la mer, un grincement de porte, un grand silence  j'en peux plus du souffle satanique


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> ben euh moi aussi :rose: j'ai enregistré sur Audacity pendant 2minutes : un grincement de porte, le ressac de la mer, un grincement de porte, un grand silence  j'en peux plus du souffle satanique



Retournement de situation et vitesse. Hein ? Non j'ai rien dit


----------



## Talchan (5 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Retournement de situation et vitesse. Hein ? Non j'ai rien dit



J'ai réussi à bidouiller pour obtenir un son qui pourrait ressembler à des voyelles  mais le retourner et changer sa vitesse ça je sais pas faire   ça doit venir de mon QI à peine 105


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Août 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à bidouiller pour obtenir un son qui pourrait ressembler à des voyelles  mais le retourner et changer sa vitesse ça je sais pas faire   ça doit venir de mon QI à peine 105



Bonjour,

Pour retourner tu as une fonction dans la barre

Edit/ Le QI moyen est de 100. Donc ça va


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

Ba vous etes pas arrivés encore à la fin? :hein: 
Vous allez vraiment pas vite hein....


----------



## ederntal (6 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba vous etes pas arrivés encore à la fin? :hein:
> Vous allez vraiment pas vite hein....



On a une vie sociale nous


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

A oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié...  
Mais bon...vous etes bien lents je trouve, les PCistes ont déjà tout fini !
C'est un peu la honte pour la pomme...
 :rose:


----------



## Alx (6 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ba vous etes pas arrivés encore à la fin? :hein:
> Vous allez vraiment pas vite hein....



On a tous fini   !!!
Maintenant on s'attaque a la *version anglaise*.
Il n'y a que 138 niveaux.  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> ben euh moi aussi :rose: j'ai enregistré sur Audacity pendant 2minutes : un grincement de porte, le ressac de la mer, un grincement de porte, un grand silence  j'en peux plus du souffle satanique



hehe, je l'ai eu en 1à min le niveau 7 finalement... mais je suis betement bloqué au niveau 10 maintenant... et rien a faire... je comprend po...


----------



## ederntal (6 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié...
> Mais bon...vous etes bien lents je trouve, les PCistes ont déjà tout fini !
> C'est un peu la honte pour la pomme...
> :rose:




lol tu sais remotiver les troupes toi!


----------



## NED (7 Août 2005)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> version anglaise
> Il n'y a que 138 niveaux.  :mouais:



Allez,
une bagatelle pour le Team Macgé !


PS: Je motive les troupes hein t'as vu Ederntal


----------



## lalsaco (16 Août 2005)

Il y a encore quelqu'un ici ?

Bon, je mets ça sur le compte des vacances et on reprend tout ça en septembre.

Alors, j'ai une petite question sur l'énigme 55. D'où elle vient la solution ? J'ai réussi à décripter le code très facilement sur une intuition. J'aimerai bien comprendre la logique de cette énigme tout de même. Qqn peut m'envoyer la solution par MP ?

PS: je peux prouver ma bonne fois si besoin est  

Ptitchout, seul rescapé ??


----------



## MortyBlake (23 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore quelqu'un ici ?
> 
> Bon, je mets ça sur le compte des vacances et on reprend tout ça en septembre.
> 
> ...




Coucou,

Retour de vacances avec de nouvelles énigmes rajoutées. Je viens de passer 74 & 75, les deux superbes ...

Lalsaco, c'est quoi la 55 ?


----------



## lalsaco (23 Août 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> 
> Retour de vacances avec de nouvelles énigmes rajoutées. Je viens de passer 74 & 75, les deux superbes ...
> 
> Lalsaco, c'est quoi la 55 ?


 
La 55 c'est quand Swan a fait le ménage dans son matos informatique (code à déchiffrer). Je suis alé voir la solution sur un site trouvé par Google.

Par contre je bloque sur la 56 (carte des colones et Swan qui déménage de Ib à Cb). Je pense avoir trouvé le pays, mais je sais pas quoi en faire après...

Ça fait du bien de revoir du monde ici


----------



## MortyBlake (23 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> La 55 c'est quand Swan a fait le ménage dans son matos informatique (code à déchiffrer). Je suis alé voir la solution sur un site trouvé par Google.
> 
> Par contre je bloque sur la 56 (carte des colones et Swan qui déménage de Ib à Cb). Je pense avoir trouvé le pays, mais je sais pas quoi en faire après...
> 
> Ça fait du bien de revoir du monde ici



difficile d'aider sans spoiler. Si tu sais où il est près son déménagement, cherche la différence entre ces deux pays


----------



## ptitchout (24 Août 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Si tu sais où il est près son déménagement, cherche la différence entre ces deux pays


 
Euh... Il manquerai pas un mot ou deux ?
Merci Morty, je vais voir ce que je peux tirer de tout ça
Sinon, on parle bien d'unpays ou d'une région de ce pays ?
La différence entre la France et ce pays... La langue?

Quand je pense que j'ai passé les 50 premières rapidement et que maintenant je passe plusieurs semaines par énigmes, ça me fout les boules. A ma décharge, j'ai moins de temps libre au boulot maintenant


----------



## MortyBlake (24 Août 2005)

ptitchout a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Il manquerai pas un mot ou deux ?
> Merci Morty, je vais voir ce que je peux tirer de tout ça
> Sinon, on parle bien d'unpays ou d'une région de ce pays ?
> La différence entre la France et ce pays... La langue?
> ...



Le pays tout entier.

plutot que la langue, reflechis a l'ecriture  (gros indice dans cette phrase)


----------

